# Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/21 [UPDATED]



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

http://www................../artman/publish/WWE/article10019661.shtml


> Big pop for Booker T, heat for Michael Cole, and nice applause for Josh Mathews. Tony Chimel set up the closing minutes of Christian beating Randy Orton at Money in the Bank on the big screen.
> 
> Randy Orton sat in the ring and mentioned the Vince McMahon and Triple H change and the lack of a WWE Champion. He called out Christian, who stood on the stage and said spitting on Orton was an accident. Funny. Orton demanded his rematch. Teddy Long reminded him he's booked against Kane. Orton went after Christian and attacked him on the stage. Long booked Christian vs. Zeke. So much for Cody's advertised IC Title match.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/21*

30 minutes in and he hasn't dropped the belt.

I will feverishly be refreshing hoping Christian makes it through the night.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/21*



MsCassieMollie said:


> http://www................../artman/publish/WWE/article10019661.shtml


Zeke lost wil definitely tune in to watch now.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/21*

As I noted in a thread the other day, it's a guarantee that if the US or IC Champ is in a non title match they will lose.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/21*

So much for Cody v Big Zeke.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/21*

Who did Zeke tick off?


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/21*



el dandy said:


> 30 minutes in and he hasn't dropped the belt.
> 
> I will feverishly be refreshing hoping Christian makes it through the night.


DB will cash will a matter of minutes of the show to go the cameras will cut off with Christian about to tap out to the cross face.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/21*

 at no Rhodes/Zeke. Was hoping for a title change.


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/21*

I wonder if super christian sold his injuries.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/21*

"Hollah hollah Christen! Tonight you will face the Personification of Domination Big Zeke Jackson. Hollah playa!"


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/21*

*Michael Cole interviewed MITB winner Daniel Bryan, and said his win was just a fluke. Bryan said Cole's opinion means nothing. Cole said Bryan will take the easy way out and cash in when the champion is down. Bryan said he earned it. He announced that he is cashing in the MITB at WrestleMania 28. He said he was the first to announce this, but Mr. Kennedy actually made the same announcement once.

2. Daniel Bryan beat Heath Slater. Much longer than expected. Bryan won with the LeBell Lock.*


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

now if they actually fucking stick to this they could build DBD Up fantastically


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

LOL @ DB cashing in at WM 28.

Even if it was true, he shouldn't of said that. Now nobody is going to get anxious when the champ is down because Bryan won't cash in.

I guess storylines can change. Good for Bryan for winning it. I hate to sound negative.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Interested to see whats next for Cody, since hes not fighting for the IC Title.


----------



## SAL (Jun 19, 2003)

I wish I had $10 million so I could bet it on Daniel Bryan not having a world title match at Wrestlemania.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

If the bryan cashing in at wrestlemania storyline sticks then that would be incredible. Could really build his credibility and build him up to be a legitimate world title contender.

But knowing the wwe it's not going to stick.....they will probably forget about it


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

He's cashing mitb at mania ? So basically we know the title match already. Bryan in the smackdown main event at mania does not excite me whatsoever. I like Bryan but can he make mania memorable in one of the main events of mania.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/21*



MsCassieMollie said:


> *Michael Cole interviewed MITB winner Daniel Bryan, and said his win was just a fluke. Bryan said Cole's opinion means nothing. Cole said Bryan will take the easy way out and cash in when the champion is down. Bryan said he earned it. He announced that he is cashing in the MITB at WrestleMania 28. He said he was the first to announce this, but Mr. Kennedy actually made the same announcement once.
> 
> 2. Daniel Bryan beat Heath Slater. Much longer than expected. Bryan won with the LeBell Lock.*


Oh God, I hope this happens. Taker vs Bryan? Orton vs Bryan? Jericho vs Bryan or maybe Punk vs Bryan :side:


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Yep, Bryan is losing his Brief case. Why is everyone acting as if this is official and hes in the Main event at WM?


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Rhodes should be IC champ right now. Instead, that isn't the case but my prediction of Rhodes and Bryan fighting for the case now seems to have a little bit of merit because Bryan has claimed he isn't cashing until Wrestlemania. Didn't another superstar claim that before losing the briefcase?


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

lol WWE may as well have said out right that DB will lose the case .


----------



## SAL (Jun 19, 2003)

There's just no way Bryan's going to be in the main event. The only question for me is: will it be a Kennedyesque screw job, or a CM Punkesque heel turn? I'm inclined to guess the latter.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

CaptainCharisma2 said:


> He's cashing mitb at mania ? So basically we know the title match already. Bryan in the smackdown main event at mania does not excite me whatsoever. I like Bryan but can he make mania memorable in one of the main events of mania.


He would put on the match of the night and probably give whoever he was facing their best match of their career.

But as i said before the wwe's probably going to forget about it. Hell he might lose the case


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

CaptainCharisma2 said:


> Bryan in the smackdown main event at mania does not excite me whatsoever. I like Bryan but can he make mania memorable in one of the main events of mania.


no one has any way of knowing until we get there


In Theroy they have 8 months to get him ready, that would be enough time to get Santino ready if they had too


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

slater on smackdown, gabriel on superstars


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> slater on smackdown, gabriel on superstars


I don't want to live on this planet anymore.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Rhodes should be IC champ right now. Instead, that isn't the case but my prediction of Rhodes and Bryan fighting for the case now seems to have a little bit of merit because Bryan has claimed he isn't cashing until Wrestlemania. Didn't another superstar claim that before losing the briefcase?


Ditto, Hopefully They canceled the IC Match because they want Cody to chase after the briefcase. Here's hoping Cody cuts a promo how he should be MiTB Winner and how he'll get the briefcase, something like that.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Pfft just because Bryan said it, doesn't mean that WWE won't make plans for him to cash in at an earlier point.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Bryan is trolling, he will cash in and turn heel at some point. I said they might build him up for an honest cash in, but not like this.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

GetStokedOnIt said:


> I don't want to live on this planet anymore.


i'm not complaining, i'm pleased


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

JakeC_91 said:


> Pfft just because Bryan said it, doesn't mean that WWE won't make plans for him to cash in at an earlier point.


EXACTLY


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

JakeC_91 said:


> Pfft just because Bryan said it, doesn't mean that WWE won't make plans for him to cash in at an earlier point.


Bryan turning heel and cashing in on someone like Orton would be pretty awesome.


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/21*



GamerGirl said:


> I wonder if super christian sold his injuries.



LOL the same super christian that they still havent let go over orton yet in what 5 matches? The same dude who was booked to lose the title 5 days(2 actually). lmao u must be an upset orton mark huh..oh and you're a chick...yeah ur opinion is shit...


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/21*



GamerGirl said:


> I wonder if super christian sold his injuries.


I wonder why Christian was booked at all. He couldn't walk in kayfabe two days earlier. And against Zeke? Why?


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

SD has enough heels. I don't see Bryan turning anytime soon.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/21*



DubC said:


> Oh God, I hope this happens. Taker vs Bryan? Orton vs Bryan? Jericho vs Bryan or maybe Punk vs Bryan :side:


So much possibilities,It's a huge IF with a 50/50%chance(depending on his push for the rest of the year)But yeah would be great IMO!!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Didn't another superstar claim that before losing the briefcase?


Mr. Kennedy, but he lost the briefcase 'cause in reality he was injured.

I wish they didn't announce that he would be cashing in at Wrestlemania for that same reason.

He should've held on to the case and kept folks in suspense.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> slater on smackdown, gabriel on superstars


Slaters gonna slate


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bryan is CLEARLY not going to main event WM so something is up. Either he's turning heel, or somebody is taking the case from him. For the love of God, Barrett please.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

GetStokedOnIt said:


> I don't want to live on this planet anymore.


Slaters gonna Slate .


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

why do people think they would give Bryan the case just to fuck him over?


----------



## JCrusher (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/21*



christianFNcage said:


> LOL the same super christian that they still havent let go over orton yet in what 5 matches? The same dude who was booked to lose the title 5 days(2 actually). lmao u must be an upset orton mark huh..oh and you're a chick...yeah ur opinion is shit...


 One thing about being a Christian fan is that when Christian loses we all know what that means..................suicide attempt lol


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/21*



christianFNcage said:


> LOL the same super christian that they still havent let go over orton yet in what 5 matches? The same dude who was booked to lose the title 5 days(2 actually). lmao u must be an upset orton mark huh..oh and you're a chick...yeah ur opinion is shit...


No I'm not stating a fact.
If cena would of got the shit beat out of him the night before and didn't sell a thing then turn around a win a match
People would be all over him.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/21*



christianFNcage said:


> LOL the same super christian that they still havent let go over orton yet in what 5 matches? The same dude who was booked to lose the title 5 days(2 actually). lmao u must be an upset orton mark huh..*oh and you're a chick...yeah ur opinion is shit...*


That's dumb reasoning.


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

GetStokedOnIt said:


> I don't want to live on this planet anymore.


I guess you missed mitb because heath slater arguably had one of the best performances of the smackdown ladder match.


----------



## Milwaukee (Apr 28, 2011)

Daniel Bryan was awesome as a cocky heel so I think that should be his new direction by cashing it in when Orton inevitably wins back the title. Problem is SD already has an overload of heels.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

Sir Wade Barrett said:


> Slaters gonna Slate .


I'm not slatin' heavy playa, I just like Gabriel a lot more.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

He's either going to be the first to lose with the MITB or he's just going to lose the briefcase to someone else..


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

christianFNcage said:


> I guess you missed mitb because heath slater arguably had one of the best performances of the smackdown ladder match.


glad someone else noticed that, slater is a good wrestler


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

There is no reason to plan him to lose the case unless WWE is trying to troll him and his fans, which would be a massive waste of TV time. Why have him win it only to lose it unless an injury happens...


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

yeah, I have a really hard time believing that Dragon will be able to have a World Title match at Mania.

Not that I'm one of those "WWE wants to bury him so they can laugh at the internet" people. But 8 months is a long ass time and with already 1 big match being booked for WM I can't imagine WWE not changing their minds at some point and make Dragon cash in and turn heel or giving the briefcase to somebody else.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

perro said:


> why do people think they would give Bryan the case just to fuck him over?


To make people believe having the MITB isn't a slam dunk championship victory.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

perro said:


> why do people think they would give Bryan the case just to fuck him over?


To create controversy for the viewers. There is absolutely no way Daniel Bryan going to main event at Wrestlemania, this is all set up for a Heel to be pushed.


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

I cant believe some of you are actually saying christian is booked to strong..its fucking laughable and certainly must be the opinion of someone who hasnt watched wrestling very long...

And chicks no shit about wrestling and them along with the 5-10 yr olds arethe reason we have to put up with cena and orton being the "top" guys of the company....


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I hope Triple H shows up at least for a quick taped backstage promo or something!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Heel DB would be fucking awesome. As much as I'd love to see him in a title match at WM, I can't see them doing that. However I can see him turning and using it. Just hope he doesn't lose the case or the title match.


----------



## JCrusher (Jul 19, 2011)

christianFNcage said:


> I cant believe some of you are actually saying christian is booked to strong..its fucking laughable and certainly must be the opinion of someone who hasnt watched wrestling very long...
> 
> And chicks no shit about wrestling and them along with the 5-10 yr olds arethe reason we have to put up with cena and orton being the "top" guys of the company....


 keep the pills away from this guy lol


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Sheamus Vs Wade Barrett? Interesting.

I am a fan of both of these guys equally.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> glad someone else noticed that, slater is a good wrestler


Slater is a great performer, his ring ability is great and his selling of moves is awesome. His performance wowed my at MITB. Seriously people on this forum are silly....Slaters gonna Slate 8*D. 

Slater is obviously the better of the Slabiral duo, just get on with it peoples.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

The King of Blaze said:


> To create controversy for the viewers. There is absolutely no way Daniel Bryan going to main event at Wrestlemania, this is all set up for a Heel to be pushed.


its not like mania is a month away they have almost an entire year to get him over and worthy to that point

have some god damn faith


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I like Gabriel more than Slater but Slater really isn't too bad. I wanted them to go face as a team badly. Tag division needs it.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

So Sheamus is officially a face. Well a tweener for now.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Funny I see nobody moaning about Christian.From the sound of things he was all 100% healthy and showing no effects from the beating Sunday nite.Now if this was Orton doing that.........


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

*Matt Striker interviewed Mark Henry backstage. Henry had no remorse for hurting Big Show.

3. Sheamus fought Wade Barrett to a double count out. Not much crowd reaction for Barrett, but Sheamus got a babyface pop. Sheamus left Barrett lying with a Brogue Kick for a pop.

A Cody Rhodes video was shown.*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Remember what Cena said on Raw? Vince could make a new Cena in 8 months. So they might be building up Bryan to be a new top face. They need one that is for sure


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

if sheamus is a face then he must always yell this 'come right here fella, for i can break ya'


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

JakeC_91 said:


> Slater is a great performer, his ring ability is great and his selling of moves is awesome. His performance wowed my at MITB. Seriously people on this forum are silly....Slaters gonna Slate 8*D.
> 
> Slater is obviously the better of the Slabiral duo, just get on with it peoples.


seriously gabriel has the 450 splash besides that ive seen nothing impressive from him. Slatr is a better all around wrestler imo and the only thing thats going to keep him from ever getting over i think is that he doesnt have the typical wwe superstar look.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Bryan is CLEARLY not going to main event WM so something is up. Either he's turning heel, or somebody is taking the case from him. For the love of God, Barrett please.


Exactly. He might as just said he's giving the briefcase away.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

MsCassieMollie said:


> ]Matt Striker interviewed Mark Henry backstage. Henry had no remorse for hurting Big Show.
> 
> 3.* Sheamus fought Wade Barrett to a double count out. Not much crowd reaction for Barrett, but Sheamus got a babyface pop. Sheamus left Barrett lying with a Brogue Kick for a pop.
> *
> A Cody Rhodes video was shown.


Lol Sheamus popularity is growing as I predicted. This must of been a test if the fans is seriously ready to get behind him cause he have been getting some mix reactions as of late and when he entered Chicago the roof basically came off.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

DBD is tentatively waiting until Mania to cash in?....

My precious is protected until at least SummerSlam?....


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> Funny I see nobody moaning about Christian.From the sound of things he was all 100% healthy and showing no effects from the beating Sunday nite.Now if this was Orton doing that.........


Lmfao you gotta love orton marks...all he got was to rkos on a table...big fn whoop ur actiang as if he got hit by del rios car:no:


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

face Fella could be the spark that SD! needs


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

mst3rulz said:


> Funny I see nobody moaning about Christian.From the sound of things he was all 100% healthy and showing no effects from the beating Sunday nite.Now if this was Orton doing that.........


I mentioned it on the first page on this thread and got blasted.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> Funny I see nobody moaning about Christian.From the sound of things he was all 100% healthy and showing no effects from the beating Sunday nite.Now if this was Orton doing that.........


You hate on Christian is showing. Careful.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

I could believe that could Daniel Bryan could cash in the briefcase for Wrestlemania.

Everyone knows that the World Heavyweight Championship match isn't going to be THE main event at Mania. In fact, this past Mania had it open the show.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Typical result from Sheamus vs Barrett. Awful.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Had Kennedy not been hurt he would of cashed in on the Undertaker as the whole wait until Wrestlemania angle was a clear set-up. I see the same thing happening with Bryan here. He is not losing the MITB briefcase.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

JakeC_91 said:


> Slater is a great performer, his ring ability is great and his selling of moves is awesome. His performance wowed my at MITB. Seriously people on this forum are silly....Slaters gonna Slate 8*D.
> 
> Slater is obviously the better of the Slabiral duo, just get on with it peoples.


Pretty much. Considering how long Gabriel's been in the business he's nowhere near as refined as he should be.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Typical result from Sheamus vs Barrett. Awful.


at least barrett didn't lose.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

I bet this causes Sheamus if his a face saying, "You know what fella, i'm a lobster head who has too many limes".


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

If they don't fuck it up, this Daniel Bryan MITB WM angle could be awesome.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing what happens with Bryan. Also liking the idea of a Sheamus face run.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Build Bryan up to his title shot at WM28, and have him lose in 5 seconds with a school boy. He will just grin awkwardly.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SummerLove said:


> at least barrett didn't lose.


He came out of the segment a loser, even if he didn't lose.

I don't even know what to say anymore. I give up, he doesn't have a future in this company.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

All we get from Cody is a Video :frustrate


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

Carcass said:


> If they don't fuck it up, this Daniel Bryan MITB WM angle could be awesome.


As much as i was hoping for a christian/DB feud this would be the best fn thing ever if he actually gets the title match at WM.

I have a feeling though with cody not getting his IC title match, that they could set up a match between DB and cody for the briefcase with cody going over. Really hope I am wrong


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

christianFNcage said:


> seriously gabriel has the 450 splash besides that ive seen nothing impressive from him. Slatr is a better all around wrestler imo and the only thing thats going to keep him from ever getting over i think is that he doesnt have the typical wwe superstar look.


this Gabriel gets way to much praise simple because of that move Slater is better out of the 2 of them .


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He came out of the segment a loser, even if he didn't lose.
> 
> I don't even know what to say anymore. I give up, he doesn't have a future in this company.


Yes! Keep saying that! You're always wrong so if you keep saying that hopefully Barrett will be successful.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

YES! Bryan in the Mania title match  Don't screw this up WWE!


----------



## Target 02 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/21*



GamerGirl said:


> I wonder if super christian sold his injuries.


Super Christian? Is this some sort of forum joke?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I give up, he doesn't have a future in this company.


lol, great post

bet christian still will never win the whc title


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

they have rumble and chamber.. bryan in a world title match at mania?

im not buying it.


----------



## new_guy (Jul 4, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He came out of the segment a loser, even if he didn't lose.
> 
> I don't even know what to say anymore. I give up, he doesn't have a future in this company.


They are just going through the typical feud booking, Sheamus got him first, he got Sheamus, Sheamus got him back this week. He'll probably get back at Sheamus next week


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rockstar™ said:


> Yes! Keep saying that! You're always wrong so if you keep saying that hopefully Barrett will be successful.


That's my intention.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Bryan is CLEARLY not going to main event WM so something is up. Either he's turning heel, or somebody is taking the case from him. For the love of God, Barrett please.


This was the first thing I thought when I read what Bryan said. Wouldn't shock me to see him drop it to Barrett.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He came out of the segment a loser, even if he didn't lose.
> 
> I don't even know what to say anymore. I give up, he doesn't have a future in this company.


its just setting up a sheamus face turn. after the fucker turns face and wins the title barrett will take that shit away from him.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Slater is awesome, i was a fan of the guy from his days on NXT. Man, the IWC are just nit-picky about Slater because "his voice is annoying" apparently. Even with his annoying voice he could draw heat because of it, whilst Gabriel just lacked it. Slater was right, he carried JG in their little 3 week long tag run.

Anyways back onto Smackdown, DB will not cash in at WM it'll be beforehand. Rhodes video package? oh well thats good i suppose, it keeps him on the show. Sheamus face turn? oh well lets see how the editing is done for the final piece for TV. Finally :lmao at the user saying Super Christian...........


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He came out of the segment a loser, even if he didn't lose.
> 
> I don't even know what to say anymore. I give up, he doesn't have a future in this company.


be patient he never lost he will jack Bryans brief case .


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

DB wrestlemania....uhh he's good but not mania world title quality.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DB at MANIA, :shocked: build up might be a little altered there, also, I am down for a Wade vs Sheamus feud.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

can bryan lose the briefcase? no, that's stupid and it only happened because kennedy as usual got hurt

can he lose the cash in? sure but for a reason though, such as after months of building up he loses the match and then turns heel as result

bryan didn't win the mitb without any intention of being used in the future, you could bring up swagger if you want but the wwe dropped the ball with him because his promos were so bad that it was funny.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Nabz™;9999284 said:


> DB wrestlemania....uhh he's good but not mania world title quality.


You'll say this now but when he has his match at Mania, and with given time could be something great.


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

*Kane cut a promo on the big screen. He's still the Devil's favorite demon.

4. Randy Orton vs. Kane in a street fight.*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Sheamus once again proves he is awesome.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SummerLove said:


> its just setting up a sheamus face turn. after the fucker turns face and wins the title barrett will take that shit away from him.


Right, just like he won the title as leader of Nexus his first time, second time, third time, fourth time, etc, just like he won MITB...

I don't believe it anymore.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Seriously, you guys want Bryan to drop it to BARRETT? What's wrong with you? Bryan won the case, let him keep it for gods sakes.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

Idk where there going to go with Bryan and mitb but I'll say these storylines in wwe now a days are pretty exciting


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Bryan will cash in his MITB at Mania right, but sadly it'll be a dark match before the event starts. Just like this years US title match was 8*D


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He came out of the segment a loser, even if he didn't lose.
> 
> I don't even know what to say anymore. I give up, he doesn't have a future in this company.


Cheer up fella


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

MsCassieMollie said:


> *Kane cut a promo on the big screen. He's still the Devil's favorite demon.
> 
> 4. Randy Orton vs. Kane in a street fight.*


kane is a heel now?

this has to be longest running joke in wwe. countless kane's turns


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kentonbomb said:


> Seriously, you guys want Bryan to drop it to BARRETT? What's wrong with you? Bryan won the case, let him keep it for gods sakes.


Yes, because while Bryan won, Barrett SHOULD have won.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

JakeC_91 said:


> Bryan will cash in his MITB at Mania right, but sadly it'll be a dark match before the event starts. Just like this years US title match was 8*D


At least the live crowd would enjoy it


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Bryan cahsing in at Mania 28 = GREAT IDEA!!! 

I am so sick of the shock cash ins. Now they have from now to then to actually build up Daniel Bryan to that level. Here we go!


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Right, just like he won the title as leader of Nexus his first time, second time, third time, fourth time, etc, just like he won MITB...
> 
> I don't believe it anymore.


In fairness you were saying the same stuff about Christian before he he beat ADR. Barrett will eventually get a title reign, but they have really missed an opportunity on getting the belt on him when he was really over. Now when he gets it, he'll have to build himself up again rather than getting it during the Nexus angle when he already had so much momentum.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Alberto del Rio said:


> kane is a heel now?
> 
> this has to be longest running joke in wwe. countless kane's turns


I doubt it. I think it is just Kane being Kane. I meant Orton acts like a evil douche but he is still face


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Right, just like he won the title as leader of Nexus his first time, second time, third time, fourth time, etc, just like he won MITB...
> 
> I don't believe it anymore.


It was way to early, and I think it was the right move. Wade is gonna/should be built as the top heel to take on a top face such as Sheamus.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> can bryan lose the briefcase? no, that's stupid and it only happened because kennedy as usual got hurt
> 
> can he lose the cash in? sure but for a reason though, such as after months of building up he loses the match and then turns heel as result
> 
> bryan didn't win the mitb without any intention of being used in the future, you could bring up swagger if you want but the wwe dropped the ball with him because his promos were so bad that it was funny.


It can happen, obviously, as it's happened before. Injury or not. I still seriously doubt he will though. No need to give it to him if that was the plan _this_ early. 

He will turn heel and cash it in on a vulnerable opponent IMO.


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Bryan cahsing in at Mania 28 = GREAT IDEA!!!
> 
> I am so sick of the shock cash ins. Now they have from now to then to actually build up Daniel Bryan to that level. Here we go!


last time they did with Kennedy.. we all know how it turned out


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yes, because while Bryan won, Barrett SHOULD have won.


OK I am a fan of Barrett and he should have been world champion last year but Bryan winning makes a lot more sense. Smackdown main event is loaded with heels right now and needs faces hence the Sheamus turn and Bryan winning Money in the Bank. Barrett can be pushed without. Smackdown needs a top face more then a top heel and I doubt Barrett would make a good face if I am honest


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Bryan wont lose the cash in, they are starting to build him up and they have more than enough time to do that till when ever he cashes in his contract and is ready for the main event scene.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Finally a WM match that was announced a head of time that's worth looking forward to.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

jm99 said:


> In fairness you were saying the same stuff about Christian before he he beat ADR. Barrett will eventually get a title reign, but they have really missed an opportunity on getting the belt on him when he was really over. Now when he gets it, he'll have to build himself up again rather than getting it during the Nexus angle when he already had so much momentum.


Ok, fine, Barrett will get the title for 2 days when his best friend gets nearly crippled near the end of his career. Is that better?



> OK I am a fan of Barrett and he should have been world champion last year but Bryan winning makes a lot more sense. Smackdown main event is loaded with heels right now and needs faces hence the Sheamus turn and Bryan winning Money in the Bank. Barrett can be pushed without. Smackdown needs a top face more then a top heel and I doubt Barrett would make a good face if I am honest


It's WWE's fault they got themseles into this position where they need new faces, it's no excuse to cheat someone out of something they should've alredy had.


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

*4. Randy Orton vs. Kane in street fight. There were chants for both men. The guy behind me let us all know Kane's real name. The announce table appeared to tip over accidentally during a brawl on the floor. Orton held his right thigh on and off from that point on. Kane went for a choke, but took an RKO. Kane surprised everyone by kicking out. Randy went for the punt, but Kane chokeslammed him for a good near fall.

Kane hit Orton with several chair shots. Orton avoided a Tombstone and chokeslam, and RKO'd Kane for the win. Good match. They shook hands afterward.*


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

plenty of time left.. what's the ME? Kaitlyn v Tamina?


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yes, because while Bryan won, Barrett SHOULD have won.


Yeah,Bryan right now is bland.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

4 matches in two hours? There's going to be load of filler.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

MsCassieMollie said:


> *4. Randy Orton vs. Kane in street fight. There were chants for both men. The guy behind me let us all know Kane's real name. The announce table appeared to tip over accidentally during a brawl on the floor. Orton held his right thigh on and off from that point on. Kane went for a choke, but took an RKO. Kane surprised everyone by kicking out. Randy went for the punt, but Kane chokeslammed him for a good near fall.
> 
> Kane hit Orton with several chair shots. Orton avoided a Tombstone and chokeslam, and RKO'd Kane for the win. Good match. They shook hands afterward.*


Yeah I figured he was still a face but Kane shaking hands with someone???? Now if anything shows him turning human it is that for sure.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

MsCassieMollie said:


> *4. Randy Orton vs. Kane in street fight. There were chants for both men. The guy behind me let us all know Kane's real name. The announce table appeared to tip over accidentally during a brawl on the floor. Orton held his right thigh on and off from that point on. Kane went for a choke, but took an RKO. Kane surprised everyone by kicking out. Randy went for the punt, but Kane chokeslammed him for a good near fall.
> 
> Kane hit Orton with several chair shots. Orton avoided a Tombstone and chokeslam, and RKO'd Kane for the win. Good match. They shook hands afterward.*


Seems like a great match, and really all we get is a video of Cody? Its already bad enough he did not get his title shot.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Barrett winning would be the ame as every one else

he wins

he cashes in when the champ is hurt

he gets a shitty title reign where he is booked like a coward

Every one complains and he looses respect

he drops it [to Orton most likely]

he goes back to the mid card and no one can take him seriously 

Been there done that

Lets have Bryan get built up like a big deal and cash it honorably, you know some thing new


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Curtis gonna Main Event!!!???


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ok, fine, Barrett will get the title for 2 days when his best friend gets nearly crippled near the end of his career. Is that better?


Christian got his first reign for that, this one they decided to give him, whatever obligation VInce had to Edge was already fulfilled by giving Christian any kind of reign, he had no need to give him a second one if he didn't want to. There's no way Barrett finishes his career without winning the World title. But as I said, they did miss out by not giving him the title last year when they really should have.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So that's it? Christian made it out of the taping as the WHC? :faint: I'm in a state of disbelief right now.



> Barrett winning would be the ame as every one else
> 
> he wins
> 
> ...


Sounds good to me, as long as he wins the title. That's all that matters, not how his reign is booked.



> Christian got his first reign for that, this one they decided to give him, whatever obligation VInce had to Edge was already fulfilled by giving Christian any kind of reign, he had no need to give him a second one if he didn't want to. *There's no way Barrett finishes his career without winning the World title*. But as I said, they did miss out by not giving him the title last year when they really should have.


I used to think that but they're doing a damn good job convincing me otherwise. His credibility is no higher than Zack Ryder's right now.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

MsCassieMollie said:


> *4. Randy Orton vs. Kane in street fight. There were chants for both men. The guy behind me let us all know Kane's real name. The announce table appeared to tip over accidentally during a brawl on the floor. Orton held his right thigh on and off from that point on. Kane went for a choke, but took an RKO. Kane surprised everyone by kicking out. Randy went for the punt, but Kane chokeslammed him for a good near fall.
> 
> Kane hit Orton with several chair shots. Orton avoided a Tombstone and chokeslam, and RKO'd Kane for the win. Good match. They shook hands afterward.*


Sounds like a cool match. Pops for Kane always surprising, didn't know that many people still liked the guy.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

It looks like the matches got good time. Interested in Orton/Kane, Slater/Bryan and Sheamus/Barrett quite a bit although I feel like Barrett/Sheamus isn't long for some reason.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

chr1st0 said:


> Curtis gonna Main Event!!!???


The elephant in the room was spoiled.:no:


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's WWE's fault they got themseles into this position where they need new faces, it's no excuse to cheat someone out of something they should've alredy had.


So only heels should be in the main event? And tbh there are wrestlers who have been treated worse then Barrett. Tbh he will be back towards the main event soon as he looks like he is feuding with Sheamus. I kind of hope you keep whining about Barrett never getting the title as that prediction came true for him right


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

chr1st0 said:


> Curtis gonna Main Event!!!???


LOL, Im still waiting for Cody


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

It's not over. 38 minutes left of the show.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

What a pointless main event.


Also, lol @ everyone taking Daniel Bryan saying he'll cash in at WM as if it is set in stone. Guys say stuff like this _all the time_ on wrestling shows. It means nothing. A lot of people take kayfabe stuff way too literally.

Kane: I am the devil's favorite demon!
Wrestling.com poster: Who I did not know that the devil is real and that Kane is literally a demon, but it was said on a wrestling show so it must be an indisputable fact!


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

MsCassieMollie said:


> It's not over. 38 minutes left of the show.


Thank goodness.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

They'll no doubt for the finished show show the full segment of HHH/Vince thing from Raw. You know for the "RAW REBOUND".


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

THNC said:


> Yeah,Bryan right now is bland.


Unfortunately so is Barrett. He's coming out to silence every week, which is sad considering he's probably a top 5 promo guy in the company. Since the Nexus collapse he really has been so horribly used.

Disappointed that Sheamus isn't being pushed into the title picture. Or anyone for that matter, can we seriously go another PPV with Christian vs Orton? Would that be FOUR in a row? Crazy.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Orton/Sheamus/Christian would probably be a damn good match.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Slater is on Smackdown, but Gabriel is on Superstars? I hope that doesn't persist.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

MsCassieMollie said:


> It's not over. 38 minutes left of the show.


What? They're hardly following up Orton vs Kane?

Unless they have some HHH/Stephanie shit going down, which they're hardly going to waste on SD.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

JakeC_91 said:


> They'll no doubt for the finished show show the full segment of HHH/Vince thing from Raw. You know for the "RAW REBOUND".


Which would just be sad.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

TBH DB and Barrett all lack charisma. Since SD has no faces, Im not to upset DB won the briefcase, but Cody would have benefited pretty good with it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

R.K.O Peep said:


> So only heels should be in the main event? And tbh there are wrestlers who have been treated worse then Barrett. Tbh he will be back towards the main event soon as he looks like he is feuding with Sheamus. I kind of hope you keep whining about Barrett never getting the title as that prediction came true for him right


No, only people who possess the same skills as Wade Barrett should main event. That's a slim field. I don't care who's been treated worse than him, it's irrelevant to the topic and he's better than them so the same logic doesn't apply. 

Feuding with Sheamus will do nothing for him. Sheamus will come out looking good and Barrett will come out looking bad because all that's WWE wants to do with him.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Xile44 said:


> TBH DB and Barrett all lack charisma. Since SD has no faces, Im not to upset DB won the briefcase, but Cody would have benefited pretty good with it.


Wade Barrett is probably the most charismatic guy in the company after CM Punk.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Rezze said:


> Slater is on Smackdown, but Gabriel is on Superstars? I hope that doesn't persist.


From what I have seen the last few shows it looks like they are setting up to push Slater over Gabriel


----------



## Dan0191 (Jan 3, 2011)

> The guy behind me let us all know Kane's real name.


Fatty must be there


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, only people who possess the same skills as Wade Barrett should main event. That's a slim field. I don't care who's been treated worse than him, it's irrelevant to the topic and he's better than them so the same logic doesn't apply.
> 
> Feuding with Sheamus will do nothing for him. Sheamus will come out looking good and Barrett will come out looking bad because all that's WWE wants to do with him.


Not really tbh. His mic skills are good but in ring wise he is not near the best. He should be main eventing but it is more important for Smackdown to turn or push some faces into the main event.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Berbarito said:


> Wade Barrett is probably the most charismatic guy in the company after CM Punk.


I Probably Misinterpreted the word, because rate now Barrett is Dull and Boring and unfortunately has no direction until WWE realizes how to utilize him Properly.


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

Brye said:


> Orton/Sheamus/Christian would probably be a damn good match.


by the look of it, we might get to see the annual kane push.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

chr1st0 said:


> From what I have seen the last few shows it looks like they are setting up to push Slater over Gabriel


*throws up in mouth*

But didn't Gabriel basically squash Slater last week. I though Gabriel pulled off some pretty impressive things and all Slater did was attempt possibly the worst moonsault I have ever seen and cut a horrible promo.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

MsCassieMollie said:


> It's not over. 38 minutes left of the show.


38 minutes for the case to get jacked .


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Rezze said:


> *throws up in mouth*
> 
> But didn't Gabriel basically squash Slater last week. I though Gabriel pulled off some pretty impressive things and all Slater did was attempt possibly the worst moonsault I have ever seen and cut a horrible promo.


Did you not see his MITB performance? Slater i'm talking about of course not that Gabriel.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

Rezze said:


> *throws up in mouth*
> 
> But didn't Gabriel basically squash Slater last week. I though Gabriel pulled off some pretty impressive things and all Slater did was attempt possibly the worst moonsault I have ever seen and cut a horrible promo.


maybe you didn't understand when i told you that slater offers more than gabriel


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Sir Wade Barrett said:


> 38 minutes for the case to get jacked .


Nothing against Bryan but I hope Cody or Wade takes it.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

JakeC_91 said:


> Did you not see his MITB performance? Slater i'm talking about of course not that Gabriel.


I've always thought Slater is great at taking bumps and selling. You cannot take that away from him, but that's it. I think Gabriel is more impressive all around.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

so that was it? I guess RAW rebound will be longer that usual.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Xile44 said:


> I Probably Misinterpreted the word, because rate now Barrett is Dull and Boring and unfortunately has no direction until WWE realizes how to utilize him Properly.


It's his booking. The guy is incredibly good on the mic, he was doing ridiculously well in that Nexus angle (Consider that's a rookie carrying one of the biggest storylines the company had seen in years) and came across as a genuine star in the making. Since blowing the several chances they had to put the belt on him they've just fucked around with him even more, not even giving him mic time and putting him in a pointless stable which declared him equal to lifelong midcarders.

Contrary to what Pyro may think I think a feud with Sheamus will work well for him. He hasn't really had a serious singles feud and he should at least get mic time. Being Irish, I want to see it for obvious reasons.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> maybe you didn't understand when i told you that slater offers more than gabriel


Care to elaborate?


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Rezze said:


> *throws up in mouth*
> 
> But didn't Gabriel basically squash Slater last week. I though Gabriel pulled off some pretty impressive things and all Slater did was attempt possibly the worst moonsault I have ever seen and cut a horrible promo.


Slater got to keep their theme song when they split. Gabriel got the jobber music. If that doesn't tell you something, I don't know what would.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

god i hope big zeke doesnt fued with christian


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Rezze said:


> *throws up in mouth*
> 
> But didn't Gabriel basically squash Slater last week. I though Gabriel pulled off some pretty impressive things and all Slater did was attempt possibly the worst moonsault I have ever seen and cut a horrible promo.


His promo was all about how he doesn't need Gabriel, not pushed either way which one they push though I like both of them


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm waiting for more spoilers. The show ain't over yet.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Dice Darwin said:


> Slater got to keep their theme song when they split. Gabriel got the jobber music. If that doesn't tell you something, I don't know what would.


Gabriel's song has lyrics and it fits him pretty well so I wouldn't call it jobber music. Slater's song fits him much more than it would Gabriel.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

That's it? Apart from the DB bit I couldn't care less about SD this week.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

If that's it I won't be happy. That would mean RAW's rebound is complete and just makes Smackdown look even weaker.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

HXC PSU said:


> god i hope big zeke doesnt fued with christian


While I don't want to see it, I wouldn't be surprised if it happens. Zeke will probably lose the IC title soon. Christian needs a program away from Orton. So will Zeke.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

Rezze said:


> Gabriel's song has lyrics and it fits him pretty well so I wouldn't call it jobber music. Slater's song fits him much more than it would Gabriel.


Gabriel's theme is pretty face-like in my opinion so maybe that's where they're going with Gabriel.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

Rezze said:


> Care to elaborate?


- good wrestler
- excellent seller
- generates heat
- stands out

gabriel:

- someone girls and kids cheer for

that's it, as some said already for a guy who's been wrestling for over 10 years, gabriel should be a lot better at the basics which he isn't really great at(he's not bad), gabriel wrestles like he wrote down in order of what to do ... nothing comes natural


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Berbarito said:


> It's his booking. The guy is incredibly good on the mic, he was doing ridiculously well in that Nexus angle (Consider that's a rookie carrying one of the biggest storylines the company had seen in years) and came across as a genuine star in the making. Since blowing the several chances they had to put the belt on him they've just fucked around with him even more, not even giving him mic time and putting him in a pointless stable which declared him equal to lifelong midcarders.
> 
> Contrary to what Pyro may think I think a feud with Sheamus will work well for him. He hasn't really had a serious singles feud and he should at least get mic time. Being Irish, I want to see it for obvious reasons.


He was on a Roll untill the Stroyline started going downhill and he was kicked out of Nexus then later formed the Core fpalm


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Rezze said:


> I've always thought Slater is great at taking bumps and selling. You cannot take that away from him, but that's it. I think Gabriel is more impressive all around.



Gabriel can't cut a promo or talk for shit, his 450 is all that he has. Slater however has the look, the distinctive voice and dare i say it "gingerness" about him. He can sell moves which is great, perform great. His money in the bank performance was awesome, i was in awe at him. He did some pretty good spots in the match as well.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks like that is all for SD  Cody interfered in the Dark match and got RKO'd but could not have him show up on the show.


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

*Christian cut a promo before the dark main event. Orton's music cut him off.

1. Christian beat Randy Orton in the dark match. Cody Rhodes and Ted DiBiase interfered. Orton hit RKO's afterward.*


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> - good wrestler
> - excellent seller
> - generates heat
> - stands out
> ...


I can't deny that Slater does sell well, generate heat, and stand out but I think Gabriel is more impressive in terms of overall ring ability. And I don't think we can compare the reactions they receive just yet considering Slater has been a heel since last year and Gabriel has been a face for one week. 

I think something we can agree on is that they really should be feuding with each other right not and I can't fathom why they aren't


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

MsCassieMollie said:


> *Christian cut a promo before the dark main event. Orton's music cut him off.
> 
> 1. Christian beat Randy Orton in the dark match. Cody Rhodes and Ted DiBiase interfered. Orton hit RKO's afterward.*


Still seems watch worthy.


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

I guess that's it. It's 9:42 in Minnesota. Not 10 yet...


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

Apparently Daniel Bryan has never heard of RVD or Mr. Kennedy


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

DaGreatest said:


> Apparently Daniel Bryan has never heard of RVD or Mr. Kennedy


RVD won his cash in match.


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

More to add to the Kane vs Orton match.

*Kane hit Orton with several chair shots. Orton avoided a Tombstone and chokeslam, and RKO'd Kane for the win. Good match. They shook hands afterward. Mark Henry came out after Orton left and roughed up Kane. Henry wrapped a chair around Kane's leg and came down on it off the ropes. The announcers were long gone by this point, but the cameras were still rolling.*


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

ffs what a shit show.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Daniel Bryan is lying, Good way to catch 'em by surprise Daniel


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

MsCassieMollie said:


> *Christian cut a promo before the dark main event. Orton's music cut him off.
> 
> 1. Christian beat Randy Orton in the dark match. Cody Rhodes and Ted DiBiase interfered. Orton hit RKO's afterward.*


Why does the dark promo and match sound better than the whole show?

And wow, they let Christian win the dark match main event. I think that's a first.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

MsCassieMollie said:


> More to add to the Kane vs Orton match.
> 
> *Kane hit Orton with several chair shots. Orton avoided a Tombstone and chokeslam, and RKO'd Kane for the win. Good match. They shook hands afterward. Mark Henry came out after Orton left and roughed up Kane. Henry wrapped a chair around Kane's leg and came down on it off the ropes. The announcers were long gone by this point, but the cameras were still rolling.*


So Kane's now going to be out injured for a while? I thought they were pushing him, or was this just for the live audience?


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

MsCassieMollie said:


> More to add to the Kane vs Orton match.
> 
> *Kane hit Orton with several chair shots. Orton avoided a Tombstone and chokeslam, and RKO'd Kane for the win. Good match. They shook hands afterward. Mark Henry came out after Orton left and roughed up Kane. Henry wrapped a chair around Kane's leg and came down on it off the ropes. The announcers were long gone by this point, but the cameras were still rolling.*


Did that actually happen? Henry just gonna go round and break everyones leg now so he is the only man left on the roster and given the title by default?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> Why does the dark promo and match sound better than the whole show?
> 
> And wow, *they let Christian win the dark match main event*. I think that's a first.


Does that answer your question?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

chr1st0 said:


> Did that actually happen? Henry just gonna go round and break everyones leg now so he is the only man left on the roster and given the title by default?


Only way he ever would or should win the title


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvIRjKmXr2Q
This man is a star. 

Hope Danielson makes it WM too. Would be great. Also, they finally look to be turning Sheamus face!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

its 9:54

glad i didnt go


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Lol at Cody and Ted getting rkoed every week.:lmao


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Sounds good to me, as long as he wins the title. That's all that matters, not how his reign is booked.


Shit like this is why so many people hate on the WWE and its fans :no:

and an actual fan of the man i cant believe youd say that

i want wrestlers i like being booked strong, having great matches, doing shit i'll be proud to look back 10 years from now and saying "man those were the days"


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

mr cricket said:


> Lol at Cody and Ted getting rkoed every week.:lmao


Hope they don't end up the x pac and road dogg of the biz.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

i thought Rhodes was taking on Jackson for the IC title?


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

mr cricket said:


> Lol at Cody and Ted getting rkoed every week.:lmao


You'd think they would have learnt to stop doing run-ins by now


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

People are aghast at the idea of WWE building a main event face over the course of the next 8 months. Sigh.

Look, they're doing it the right way. Set themselves a goal. Picked a guy who can have the kind of match Cena and Punk had. Gave him mic time. Gave him a good length match. Keep that up. Hopefully it'll lead to a spate of proper PPV feuds. And bam: main event.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

stadw0n306 said:


> i thought Rhodes was taking on Jackson for the IC title?


 :no:


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

People cheering for Sheamus again


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

lol at people saying no shot bryan will be in the title match at WM. he's 100x better than del rio and more over than him with not even half the push. he may or he may not but it's definitely not out of the question that he does. 

db/slater should be good. 



Berbarito said:


> Wade Barrett is probably the most charismatic guy in the company after CM Punk.


this is a joke right


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bryan to cash in at Mania? Fuck yes! We desperately need some faces to be booked properly and continuously enough to be over as a main event tier guy and Bryan can fill those shoes. Fresh heels were the only guys pushed at a main event level so this is a great change. I hope the build DB well. Also LOL at the butthurt Barrett fans.


----------



## rkomarkorton (Jul 19, 2011)

why didnt they have orton rko kane after they shook hands? wow look like its back to the same shit. i thought they were gonna keep his rage going.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

rkomarkorton said:


> why didnt they have orton rko kane after they shook hands? wow look like its back to the same shit. i thought they were gonna keep his rage going.


Typical WWE


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> People are aghast at the idea of WWE building a main event face over the course of the next 8 months. Sigh.
> 
> Look, they're doing it the right way. Set themselves a goal. Picked a guy who can have the kind of match Cena and Punk had. Gave him mic time. Gave him a good length match. Keep that up. Hopefully it'll lead to a spate of proper PPV feuds. And bam: main event.


You'll need to completely revamp his character though. Possible, but I still think it's much more likely we see a heel turn.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Ass Invader said:


> Bryan to cash in at Mania? Fuck yes! We desperately need some faces to be booked properly and continuously enough to be over as a main event tier guy and Bryan can fill those shoes. Fresh heels were the only guys pushed at a main event level so this is a great change. I hope the build DB well. Also LOL at the butthurt Barrett fans.


But what does this mean for Royal Rumble? Rock is booked for the ME, and if Cena wins the title then its gonna be a triple threat. Now DB has announced he is going for the ME of mania, what if we have a SD royal rumble winner. A lot of things seem like they are gonna be due for a change on the way to MANIA.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Berbarito said:


> You'll need to completely revamp his character though. Possible, but I still think it's much more likely we see a heel turn.


I'm not sure he needs a revamp so much as he needs some definition. Cole seems to be the only one still pushing the "nerd" agenda, but the crowds were, and are, into Bryan as the humble quiet guy who just keeps fighting. And that's the kind of character that will emerge naturally if he's given proper feuds, rather than awkwardly hovering around and wrestling Dibiase for no apparent reason for - ooh - nine months now, save a short feud with Sheamus.

I guess my main problem with all those posts is that, guys, WM is EIGHT MONTHS AWAY. There's plenty of time left to panic if he's not getting over.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> this is a joke right


Not at all. When he's been given the spotlight and given the material he's been superb. Easily one of the most natural guys around on the mic.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

Berbarito said:


> Not at all. When he's been given the spotlight and given the material he's been superb. Easily one of the most natural guys around on the mic.


barrett has the in ring charisma of a tree. he's a great talker but there's tons of guys more charismatic then him


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> But what does this mean for Royal Rumble? Rock is booked for the ME, and if Cena wins the title then its gonna be a triple threat. Now DB has announced he is going for the ME of mania, what if we have a SD royal rumble winner. A lot of things seem like they are gonna be due for a change on the way to MANIA.


Well then whoever wins the RR will most likely make the match a triple threat or pull a John Cena and ask for his title match the following PPV.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Why is Zeke champion? lol


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm tired of Cole ripping on DB and getting away with it. They need to have DB come out one week and just go nuts on Cole (just don't choke him!). A brutal kick to the head would do. It's like his character is just supposed to take it and take it and smile the whole time.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

im all for bryan doing that but i have a feeling between now and then someone will challenge him to put the the shot on the line and they will win it from him and cash in whenever they want


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

When I heard about Danielson waiting til WM28 to cash in I thought the same thing that he was probably going to drop it before then. It's disappointing to me because I'm a big Danielson mark and would love to see him have his WM moment.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

Decent enough show. I was expecting a bit more coming off the heels of MITB and Raw though.

I don't like this DB thing one bit. It sounds excellent in theory, but I'm getting bad vibes from this. DB's swimming in shark-infested waters on Smackdown, and 8 months is plenty of time for an opportunist to steal the case away........

Didn't Kennedy lose his case in a similar fashion?


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

I don't know guys but i feel WWE will stick to this Bryan storyline until WrestleMania 28. I think WWE intends to continue to mold Bryan into their next major star. Yes, i'm dead serious. Just ask yourself this question, what other WrestleMania main event options do they have? Honestly. There are practically no dream matches left for them to exploit at this point. Everything has been thrown out there, given away for free, or just run through way too many times. They have to create new stars. And that's exactly what they've been doing for the last two years now. Punk, Del Rio, Sheamus, Miz, and now Bryan, are all being given incredible boosts to put them in a higher level so that they can have fresher main event options. With the right build-up, Bryan could really come out looking like a major main event player in a WrestleMania encounter against another heel that they will also build up somewhere down the road. So yeah, I'm not against this decision. As already pointed out, it's still 8 months left. There are still plenty of time to help Bryan's ascension to main event. Basically, they're using what has been Bryan's goal since his debut on NXT as the main focus of this angle, which is his dream to be in the main event of WrestleMania. WWE is clearly going to run with it and see how well Bryan does on carrying this ball. I'm perfectly fine with it. Just give Bryan a chance.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kennedy dropped due to injury so this situation is gonna play out differently I suppose.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

or maybe he will lose his briefcase to somebody and win the royal rumble next year to earn his spot back? I think they're building something strong here the fact that he mentioned himself being in the wrestlemania mainevent gives me a feeling that the're going to do something big.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

Well, Kennedy's situation was different because he was injured and was supposed to be out come Mania time (as it turned out, he ended up missing only a few weeks of TV after he lost the briefcase to Edge). 

They can obviously make a storyline where Dragon has to put the case on the line and ends up losing it though.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> When I heard about Danielson waiting til WM28 to cash in I thought the same thing that he was probably going to drop it before then. It's disappointing to me because I'm a big Danielson mark and would love to see him have his WM moment.


i actually think that it will lead to his heel turn. he wont accept any challenges for the briefcase in fear of losing it and he becomes the cowardly heel. but i doubt it


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

antoniomare007 said:


> They can obviously make a storyline where Dragon has to put the case on the line and ends up losing it though.


but why would they want to more importantly unless ur just a spite full hater why would any fan want this to happen

why would u advocate for them pulling the rug out from yet another guy they are trying to push


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

Christian made it through the taping!!!!!!!:flip


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

Kane and Orton shaking hands? Ugh, so much for the psycho Orton and monster Kane, same old crap.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Pillzmayn said:


> Kane and Orton shaking hands? Ugh, so much for the psycho Orton and monster Kane, same old crap.


I don't understand it either. Why drop two developments after one week?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

lol at curtis not having a vignette this week, it's funny because mikey ruined his vignette for this week

guess that means he debuts next week


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

DaGreatest said:


> Apparently Daniel Bryan has never heard of RVD or Mr. Kennedy


he doesn't own a television set


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

LMAO at people in this thread saying Slater is better than Gabriel.

Slater is nowhere near Gabriel's league.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

Y2Joe said:


> LMAO at people in this thread saying Slater is better than Gabriel.
> 
> Slater is nowhere near Gabriel's league.


care to explain why?

and here's the kicker, don't mention his hair color, his face, or his accent


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> care to explain why?
> 
> and here's the kicker, don't mention his hair color, his face, or his accent


Let me think for second. Hmm. Oh yes.

Gabriel's in-ring is light years ahead of Slater's.


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

Y2Joe said:


> Let me think for second. Hmm. Oh yes.
> 
> Gabriel's in-ring is light years ahead of Slater's.


Why because he can do a 450 splash?! thats all the guy can do. Hes ahd many more yrs of experience compared to Slater and to me Slater can work a better match then gabriel. Again you are another person who must not of saw MITB. Slater put on a hell of a show, and it looks like the wwe is repaying him for it by giving him a match on smackdown while gabriel wastes away on superstars(where I personally hope he stays)


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> care to explain why?
> 
> and here's the kicker, don't mention his hair color, his face, or his accent


Slater's accent can draw huge ammounts of heat. He could probably have more heat than Del Rio with it. If anything, his accent and look might propel his career :lmao!

Let the Slaters keep Slatin'


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

Y2Joe said:


> Let me think for second. Hmm. Oh yes.
> 
> Gabriel's in-ring is light years ahead of Slater's.


that's your opinion


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

for the record, i like gabriel and he too will get a push but what's this entire idea of pushing one and jobbing the other? ever think it's possible for the both to be pushed? one as a face and one as a heel?

in the thread last week where they split, i said that this could be good because it gives new feuds and fresh matches

boom, we get heath slater vs daniel bryan ... i want to see slater using a singles moveset where he gets more time and ring action


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

JCrusher said:


> keep the pills away from this guy lol


this guy is totally right.If you think Christian is built strong then you're an idiot.


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

Outlaw91 said:


> this guy is totally right.If you think Christian is built strong then you're an idiot.


Wtf you talking about Ive been a christian fan forver and if anyone knows he isnt built to look strong is me...he was saying "keep the pills away" because he thinks christian fans "will commit suicide" if we dont think hes booked right....


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

christianFNcage said:


> Why because he can do a 450 splash?! thats all the guy can do. Hes ahd many more yrs of experience compared to Slater and to me Slater can work a better match then gabriel. Again you are another person who must not of saw MITB. Slater put on a hell of a show, and it looks like the wwe is repaying him for it by giving him a match on smackdown while gabriel wastes away on superstars(where I personally hope he stays)


LOL

Slater did OK at MITB, but there was nothing great about him at all. Go back and watch Gabriel's FCW matches. I think you'll find that he has many other moves besides the 450.

You're either a troll or just a really huge Slater mark. I'm trying to figure out which one.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

christianFNcage said:


> Wtf you talking about Ive been a christian fan forver and if anyone knows he isnt built to look strong is me...he was saying "keep the pills away" because he thinks christian fans "will commit suicide" if we dont think hes booked right....


not you,the one who was quoting you.They that said the thing with Super Christian is an idiot.Actually there are 5 days brtween mitb and sd(kayfabe) so I don't see why Christian shouldn't show up after 2 rko's on the table.


----------



## dreammaster (Aug 19, 2004)

thanks for posting


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

perro said:


> but why would they want to more importantly unless ur just a spite full hater why would any fan want this to happen
> 
> why would u advocate for them pulling the rug out from yet another guy they are trying to push


huh?

I never said I wanted that to happen, I said that it's a possibility.

I'ma huge Danielson fan and would love to see him in a 20-30 minutes main event match.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

would actually like to see Bryan hold onto the case until WM 28, Kennedy was going to before being a dick head backstage and not passing tests.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

I thought Cody Rhodes was supposed to have a title match against Zeke, what happened?


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Hoping the Orton/Kane handshake was after the show went off air.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Here is a more detailed report on Bryans promo from PWTORCH



> Michael Cole interviewed Daniel Bryan to start the taping. Bryan said Cole's opinion means nothing to him. Cole said he may win the title, but he doesn't deserve it. Bryan said Cole didn't deserve a marquee match at WrestleMania. Bryan listed his injuries over the last 12 years and talked with passion about earning that briefcase. He said he will not blindside the champion and he announced ahead-of-time he's cashing in at WrestleMania.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> slater on smackdown, gabriel on superstars


8*D

I hope they don't take the briefcase off Bryan, admittedly he wasn't my first choice to win,but I think if they let him hold onto it for a long time,they could really develop his character.


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

wtf no cody.. this smackdown looks like shit. Nothing makes sense
Christian is about the least over heel on sd. give the belt to mark or sheamus


boy how I wish the next ppv wasn't summerslam when ratings always rise no matter what so the christian fans could eat some crow


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Who bitches more:

A) Orton haters bitching about Orton

or

B) GamerGirl bitching about Orton haters AND bitching about Christian

Now that the wrong has been righted and Christian looks to make it to SummerSlam as champion, I for one don't give a fuck what Orton does.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Why can't Daniel Bryan cash in at Wrestlemania? He has like 6 months to be built into a formidable championship contender. He has the ability so I see no reason why he can't be in the WHC match at Wrestlemania.

I can see the WWE opening with the WHC match again for some reason though. fpalm


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Was at the show, really fun show live, hope it comes off well on TV... Surpizingly the Orton/Christian World Heavyweight Championship Street Fight Dark Match went for a good 8-12 minutes, thought it would be a quick match (w/ a rollup or something), especially with Orton just having wrestled a Street Fight in the SMACKDOWN main event with Kane. Props to Orton for pulling double duty on the Street Fights and putting on a decent match for both. Awesome show live, first event I've been to since Bragging Rights 2010... 

Also, cool that Bryan is cashing in at 'Mania IMO, if Punk returns shortly, I'm sure their will be speculation that Bryan being in the World Title Match/SMACKDOWN Main Event at 'Mania 28 was part of the deal to get Punk to re-sign (especially if Punk were to return to the SMACKDOWN brand instead of RAW and end up winning the World Title)...


----------



## RatedRKO31 (Aug 25, 2009)

Seems to be a lackluster show. Why is Sheamus getting babyface pops? Haven't tuned into SD! in a while did I miss something here?


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

el dandy said:


> Who bitches more:
> 
> A) Orton haters bitching about Orton
> 
> ...


naw I think Christian fans bitching about Christian losing takes the cake and then some.

I just want direction from smackdown. Christian and Orton feels like its been going on 5 months, theres really no storyline to it, and why have a match at summerslam that's done happened 6 times or more this year is beyond me.

If you think the superchristian thing is bitch its more of taking a shot at smarks.. Christian got the living shit beat out of him few days ago and no sold it. If it would of been cena or orton in christian shoes and he no sold his injuries from the other night, everbody would of been on them like bees on honey.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

GamerGirl said:


> naw I think Christian fans bitching about Christian losing takes the cake and then some.
> 
> I just want direction from smackdown. Christian and Orton feels like its been going on 5 months, theres really no storyline to it, and why have a match at summerslam that's done happened 6 times or more this year is beyond me.
> 
> If you think the superchristian thing is bitch its more of taking a shot at smarks.. Christian got the living shit beat out of him few days ago and no sold it. If it would of been cena or orton in christian shoes and he no sold his injuries from the other night, everbody would of been on them like bees on honey.


you can bitch how much you want but you know what?Like it or not Christian is World Heavyweight Champion because he earned it and he deserves it.
And I have some news for you.Did you hear about Brian Gerwitz?He is the new head writer of SmackDown.And guess what?Christian is his favourite wrestler so you will have to get used with him as champion or at least in the main event.Go and cry now you girl or boy who pretends to be a girl because Christian is the damn man now.


----------



## dgeneration-nexus (Jan 5, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> But what does this mean for Royal Rumble? Rock is booked for the ME, and if Cena wins the title then its gonna be a triple threat. Now DB has announced he is going for the ME of mania, what if we have a SD royal rumble winner. A lot of things seem like they are gonna be due for a change on the way to MANIA.


The Rock wins as a surprise final entrant :faint:


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

dgeneration-nexus said:


> The Rock wins as a surprise final entrant :faint:


Rock vs Cena doesn't have to be for the WWE Championship.Actually it would be stupid to see a 40 year old guy coming back after 8 years and having a chance at the title in his first match.


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

What is up with Dibiase and Rhodes always coming out on dark matches and getting RKO'ed in the end


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

Pray to god Daniel Bryan doesn't lose his damn briefcase before WM but yeah looks like SD is going to have a triple threat main event next year. Bryan vs. Champion vs. RR Winner. Hopefully one of the wrestlers in that match is someone who is currently not on the SD roster like a Jericho or maybe an Undertaker?


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

dietjuice said:


> What is up with Dibiase and Rhodes always coming out on dark matches and getting RKO'ed in the end


Orton gets off to that shit


----------



## TRDBaron (Jun 28, 2011)

Wait, we have to wait a whole year to see Daniel Bryan in a WHC match? That sucks, he better win it at WM28.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Why the hell is the world champion opening and not closing the show?

Ridiculous this utter obsessiobn with Orton.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

GamerGirl said:


> naw I think Christian fans bitching about Christian losing takes the cake and then some.
> 
> I just want direction from smackdown. Christian and Orton feels like its been going on 5 months, theres really no storyline to it, and why have a match at summerslam that's done happened 6 times or more this year is beyond me.
> 
> If you think the superchristian thing is bitch its more of taking a shot at smarks.. Christian got the living shit beat out of him few days ago and no sold it. If it would of been cena or orton in christian shoes and he no sold his injuries from the other night, everbody would of been on them like bees on honey.


Oh do be quiet dear.

Like a female bboy.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Yay, Sheamus vs Barrett feud. Sheamus face turn, well hopefully more a tweener, has begun.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

TRDBaron said:


> Wait, we have to wait a whole year to see Daniel Bryan in a WHC match? That sucks, he better win it at WM28.


More like 9 months.....

Anyway, I like it. Daniel Bryan didn't have the credibility to win that MitB there - hence we were all shocked (pleased or not). Now he has a good 9 months to get himself into that position where he deserves to win the WHC at Wrestlemania.

As for the Royal Rumble winner... my betting is on Punk, and he'll be after HIS WWE championship. Cena wants his match vs The Rock to be for the title, but it doesn't mean he's going to get it.

Either that or the SD Match will be a triple threat.

Ah well. Seems like an ok show. Report says the announcers were long gone before the end? I'm betting the incident involving the table knocked out their mics so they'll just have to commentate over the video footage probably.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Bryan waiting until Mania is exactly what a babyface should do with MITB. Cena vs Rock being for a title is fucking retarded. The match sells itself without any gimmicks or titles so give another match the selling point of being a world title match.*


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> for the record, i like gabriel and he too will get a push but what's this entire idea of pushing one and jobbing the other? ever think it's possible for the both to be pushed? one as a face and one as a heel?
> 
> in the thread last week where they split, i said that this could be good because it gives new feuds and fresh matches
> 
> boom, we get heath slater vs daniel bryan ... i want to see slater using a singles moveset where he gets more time and ring action


Well Slater is the one who has been losing since they split so they may be using him as a jobber. I am glad at least Gabriel basically squashed Slater last week and from what I read did very well in his match on Superstars. I guess we will just have to wait and see what happens over the next few weeks to see what WWE is trying to do with them.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

dietjuice said:


> What is up with Dibiase and Rhodes always coming out on dark matches and getting RKO'ed in the end


Ted/cody =heels. Randy = face...its to send fans home happy, its been done for years it means nothing


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

MsCassieMollie said:


> More to add to the Kane vs Orton match.
> 
> *Kane hit Orton with several chair shots. Orton avoided a Tombstone and chokeslam, and RKO'd Kane for the win. Good match. They shook hands afterward. Mark Henry came out after Orton left and roughed up Kane. Henry wrapped a chair around Kane's leg and came down on it off the ropes. The announcers were long gone by this point, but the cameras were still rolling.*


Did Kane shake Ortons hand on camera? Kane says he's still the devil's favorite demon and a monster but he shakes his oppenents hand?


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Joseph29 said:


> Did Kane shake Ortons hand on camera? Kane says he's still the devil's favorite demon and a monster but he shakes his oppenents hand?


He is a babyface now you know.

Oh well at least we're going to see Christian hold the belt for at least 9 days now! Phew, I was actually nervous to come read these spoilers.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

GamerGirl said:


> naw I think Christian fans bitching about Christian losing takes the cake and then some.
> 
> I just want direction from smackdown. Christian and Orton feels like its been going on 5 months, theres really no storyline to it, and why have a match at summerslam that's done happened 6 times or more this year is beyond me.
> 
> If you think the superchristian thing is bitch its more of taking a shot at smarks.. Christian got the living shit beat out of him few days ago and no sold it. If it would of been cena or orton in christian shoes and he no sold his injuries from the other night, everbody would of been on them like bees on honey.


How do you know Christian didn't sell? Did you see the show already? This is just a typical hater statement with nothing to back it up. What a shocker.

As for Christian, he's one of the best sellers in the business. Did you see Money In The Bank? His selling got the reaction that most Orton marks were gloating about. 

As for direction, I agree that we shouldn't see Christian vs. Orton again. Ideally, Orton and Christian wouldn't cross paths for a while and Orton wouldn't have the belt for a prolonged period of time. There's no reason for Orton to have the belt. That is what killed storylines.

But I disagree that it doesn't have any storylines or direction now and moving forward. Christian is a perfect choice for WHC. It still keeps the Orton fans watching hoping he wins the belt. It keeps the Christian fans watching because he finally has the belt. It establishes new feuds with Bryan, Sheamus, and others in the mix. And more importantly, Orton has an image that he can't be beat. Christian is much more vulnerable as a champion. It's more believable that he could lose at any moment, causing people to tune in. When there's a thread and over half the people are expecting Christian to lose the belt in a months time or less, then it gives you an incentive to watch.

I'm sorry to say but your whole post seems like sour grapes because Orton isn't champion and since Christian took it from him, you are venting and misguiding your frustration against him. It's very similar to the disturbed people who sends the roster hate tweets on twitter when Orton loses to them. Anyone who follows storylines and the crowd reaction to them would see why this change was made, so I question whether you watch the show for the "direction" and "storylines" or for Orton to win everytime so that you can mark out.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Im gonna lol if ratings STILL fall even with a new champ cuz it proves those doubters wrong bnlaming it all on Orton.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Well I have to say that the fact that there was no mention at all about what happened on Raw makes me . I was really hoping for this to encompass the entire WWE and not just Raw because it absolutely should. They should take this opportunity to completely reboot imo and that means getting rid of Teddy Long and actually addressing the fact that WWE has a new owner on the fucking show. Maybe the commentary and Raw rebound will address it. I don't think it's enough but whatever. So long as they kick it off with a HUGE bang on Raw I guess I can't complain.

As for the rest of the show, I like Bryan saying he's going to cash in at Mania. I still don't like him winning but this is exactly what needs to be done. If it has to be him then at least it will be done right.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Im gonna lol if ratings STILL fall even with a new champ cuz it proves those doubters wrong bnlaming it all on Orton.


It never was all Orton's fault. It was the fact that storylines were predictable and no one saw it as must see as they thought they knew the outcome already.

Ratings will more than likely not go up overnight. They have to build feuds up and create some excitement. They have to earn those viewers that left when Edge left.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Bryan waiting until Mania is exactly what a babyface should do with MITB. Cena vs Rock being for a title is fucking retarded. The match sells itself without any gimmicks or titles so give another match the selling point of being a world title match.*


Exactly. Rock v Cena as THE main event, Taker's streak against HHH or Orton, Punk in the WWE title match trying to reclaim his title that HHH and a heel have screwed him out of, Bryan in the world title match and there's still a potential Rey v Sin Cara match. The absolute best time to have a young guy in a world title match at Mania is with Rock v Cena as the Main Event in Rock's hometown.

Bryan talking about his past and wanting to be an honourable champion is exactly how his character should be presented. Hopefully he gets a program with Henry and Sheamus although Sheamus appears to be on the verge of a face turn. Assuming Bryan gets his match it does make the main event scene interesting, assuming he's face that could mean Orton faces Taker and HHH potentially gets involved in the Punk program, Christian/Barret could be the heel champion unless someone from Raw gets brought over instead.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> It never was all Orton's fault. It was the fact that storylines were predictable and no one saw it as must see as they thought they knew the outcome already.
> 
> Ratings will more than likely not go up overnight. They have to build feuds up and create some excitement. They have to earn those viewers that left when Edge left.


People were clearly saying the slump was Orton's doing, not that it was lack of good angles


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Well duh, it's more fun that way.

I can already tell you now the ratings will still be in the same ballpark they were the last few weeks. 

Christian isn't a huge money draw. Christian is the guy who can work the guy who draws the money. There is nothing wrong with that because there are only like 3 draws in the WWE. Christian can *help* draw, but he is not *THE* draw.


----------



## sXeCalli (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/21*



GetStokedOnIt said:


> "Hollah hollah Christen! Tonight you will face the Personification of Domination Big Zeke Jackson. Hollah playa!"


"in a 1 on 1 tag team match!"

Can't forget that part man.


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> How do you know Christian didn't sell? Did you see the show already? This is just a typical hater statement with nothing to back it up. What a shocker.
> 
> As for Christian, he's one of the best sellers in the business. Did you see Money In The Bank? His selling got the reaction that most Orton marks were gloating about.
> 
> ...


I'm not a hater. I'm just showing people how it feels like when you give somebody the orton/cena treatment.. Nobody mentioned anything of Christian selling the beatdown.
Whats so exciting about Christian/Orton feud. Take away the world title belt and what would the storyline be. 
Let Christian remain champ, I don't give a shit. I just want a storyline that keeps you tuning in for next week. A ending that makes you be like "oh I got to see next week"
It hasn't ever been there cause the SD writers are lazy as shit


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

GamerGirl said:


> Whats so exciting about Christian/Orton feud. Take away the world title belt and what would the storyline be.
> Let Christian remain champ, I don't give a shit. I just want a storyline that keeps you tuning in for next week. A ending that makes you be like "oh I got to see next week"
> It hasn't ever been there cause the SD writers are lazy as shit


Up to this point, you have Christian who lost the title to Orton and vowed to do anything to get it back. Now he has it. The storyline going forward is what Christian will do in order to keep it. Desperate leads to entertaining TV so I expect some epic promos. Or at least something to distinguish Christian from the Christian before he had a title reign. As another thread pointed out, he needs a coalition or at least a bodyguard. Someone to help him out.

Orton came into Smackdown, immediately grabbed the title, and bordered on overconfidence as he thought no one would take it from him. Now he's lost it and has lost control with his "anger management" problems. This should make him more unpredictable both in the ring and in promos. 

As for creative being lazy, you have an angry Orton and a desperate Christian heading into new feuds with potential challengers for the title. If creative is on track, there are loads of potential here for some good stuff to come out of these changes. I don't think they are lazy at all. Lazy would be Christian vs. Orton rematch #5,000. I'm glad they so far have rejected that.

Now it might not be interesting to viewers, that's all down to personal preference. But this should be an engaging late summer/fall program.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

Looks like a pretty good show.
Nice to see Christian come out it still champion (and with a victory over Orton albeit Dark victory). I wonder if WWE will resist the temptation to have Orton win at Summerslam and let Christian get a successful defence and hold it till the following PPV (HIAC?).

Barrett and Sheamus still continuing the feud which could turn out good and I really hope Bryan does cash in at WM 28 (on The Rock?) and they build him up really well between now and then.

STOP PRESS!!!! Teddy Long didn't make it Orton/Kane Vs Christian/Henry for the ME? -dies-


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Christian made it!! Yus!


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

When I saw there were 12 pages, I knew Christian hadn't lost the title. Phew. 

I'm glad D Bryan is cashing in at Wrestlemania, as I really wanted to see Edge & Mr Kennedy do it the 1st time around. Plus my predicted match is still on:

Christian vs D Bryan at WM28


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

To everyone who is saying that someone (Barrett, Cody etc.) should somehow steal the briefcase from Daniel Bryan: just shut up already! That is a lazy, unimaginative angle that a 6 year old would come up with and it makes me thankful that you’re not a WWE booker. Having some random yahoo swindle him out of the briefcase he earned (with another stellar performance I might add) would cheapen the entire Money in the Bank concept. Yes it was done in the past but as several people already pointed out, it was only done because of Anderson’s injury and it was stupid then anyway. The logic is so retarded. Does this mean that if Santino Marella broked into Cena’s home and stole his contract he could face the Rock at Wrestlemania? Also I can’t imagine Bryan carrying the briefcase around every week like Miz did to try to get us to take him seriously. 

I just can’t believe some of these ridiculous suggestions. Bryan will “put the briefcase on the line”? Why on earth would that? What’s more desirable than a guaranteed title shot? 

In my opinion they’re finally giving DB the spotlight he deserves and I just hope they don’t screw it up!


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Oh for fuck sake...

*STOP PUTTING COLE ON TV!!!*


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

I believe Bryan is going to troll us, and cash in at some random ppv other than Wrestlemania 28, as a surprise factor.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Johnny Sweatpants said:


> To everyone who is saying that someone (Barrett, Cody etc.) should somehow steal the briefcase from Daniel Bryan: just shut up already! That is a lazy, unimaginative angle that a 6 year old would come up with and it makes me thankful that you’re not a WWE booker. Having some random yahoo swindle him out of the briefcase he earned (with another stellar performance I might add) would cheapen the entire Money in the Bank concept. Yes it was done in the past but as several people already pointed out, it was only done because of Anderson’s injury and it was stupid then anyway. The logic is so retarded. Does this mean that if Santino Marella broked into Cena’s home and stole his contract he could face the Rock at Wrestlemania? Also I can’t imagine Bryan carrying the briefcase around every week like Miz did to try to get us to take him seriously.
> 
> I just can’t believe some of these ridiculous suggestions. Bryan will “put the briefcase on the line”? Why on earth would that? What’s more desirable than a guaranteed title shot?
> 
> In my opinion they’re finally giving DB the spotlight he deserves and I just hope they don’t screw it up!



I think we will see Bryan defend the briefcase as if it's a title.

This wont be used as a mechanism to get the MITB off of him, rather it will be how they build him up and get the audience comfortable with Daniel Bryan in the upper midcard/main event.

Say Rhodes wants the case and challenges him for it: *Bryan goes over Rhodes*. Now Barrett says he wants a shot at it: *Bryan goes over Barrett*. Then Henry wants it: *Bryan goes over Henry*. Maybe after Christian drops the belt we see Christian want the MITB: * Bryan goes over Christian.* Etc etc etc.

Boring? Perhaps. Effective way to insure Bryan won't be a complete and utter failure like Jack Swagger? yes yes yes.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

a poster on DVDVR had a great idea regarding Punk & Bryan:

Punk plays hardball and finally returns with the promise that HHH has 'met his demands'. Punk then shows up on Smackdown and makes his intention clear, by Wrestlemania 28 CM Punk will be World Heavyweight Champion and will face Bryan with the intention of two professional wrestlers upstaging an inferior main event between two sports entertainers in his eyes. Essentially Bryan v Punk would become the new Savage v Steamboat from Wrestlemania 3.

Otherwise, Orton is the anomaly in the whole situation. I guess if Bryan does face someone like Christian or Barret for the title, Orton could face Taker for the Streak with the whole '6 years ago I was a youngster and took you to the limit, 6 years later I will finish the streak' or depending on Jericho's situation with the company could face Jericho in a grudge match. I still believe Punk will win the Royal Rumble or some way of getting into the WWE Title match at Mania after HHH has screwed him out of his title. 

So hypothetically we could get: Rock v Cena, Punk v HHH or a corporate heel with HHH at ringside, Bryan v World Champion, Orton v Taker/Jericho and maybe Rey v Sin Cara.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Reservoir Angel said:


> Oh for fuck sake...
> 
> *STOP PUTTING COLE ON TV!!!*


This a thousand bloody times!

Why does Bryan being a vegan have ANY reflection on his wrestling career? He's not a whackjob PETA member throwing red paint on wrestlers for eating meat. So why bring it up? Hearing Cole yelling "NERD" at him every minute has gotten stale.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> This a thousand bloody times!
> 
> Why does Bryan being a vegan have ANY reflection on his wrestling career? He's not *a whackjob PETA member throwing red paint on wrestlers for eating meat.* So why bring it up? Hearing Cole yelling "NERD" at him every minute has gotten stale.


Shhh! Don't give them any ideas!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Bryan's new gimmick: Crazy paint throwing member of PETA.:lmao


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Guys, Bryan cashing in at WM seems like way less of a big deal once you remember that the world title match opened WM 27.


----------



## THE BATMAN. (Jul 19, 2011)

Calling it now

Wrestlemania Main Events

Daniel Bryan Vs CM Punk

John Cena Vs The Rock


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Knowing how Vince hates the IWC he'll have Bryan lose the MITB case to JTG just to tick them off.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

mst3rulz said:


> Knowing how Vince hates the IWC he'll have Bryan lose the MITB case to JTG just to tick them off.


Knowing how Vince hates black people I wouldn't bet on that.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Vince loves talentless, boring hacks. So he'll probably have Bryan lose the case to Cody Rhodes.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

If I see Cody Rhodes win the MITB briefcase I'll have to wash my eyes out with mace.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Whats up with all the hate on Cody? He is a decent wrestler , has great Mic skills and his personality is good. He also stands out from the rest. If ever one should take the Briefcase it's Cody.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

I love how Christian as a heel gets one clean pinfall victory after another.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Xile44 said:


> Whats up with all the hate on Cody? He is a decent wrestler , *has great Mic skills and his personality is good*. He also stands out from the rest. If ever one should take the Briefcase it's Cody.


The reason he gets all that hate is because that bolded comment is an absolute lie. Cody sounds like his promo coach was Dean Malenko.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Hold on, just a thought... what if the Royal Rumble winner is from Smackdown?


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> The reason he gets all that hate is because that bolded comment is an absolute lie. Cody sounds like his promo coach was Dean Malenko.


His Gimmick is bad? Like I said, it makes him stand out. And have you watched his Mic Work/Promos? How is he not good on the Mic?


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Xile44 said:


> His Gimmick is bad? Like I said, it makes him stand out. And have you watched his Mic Work/Promos? How is he not good on the Mic?


He sounds like a damaged robot trying to strain his way through a bout of severe constipation, that's how.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Reservoir Angel said:


> He sounds like a damaged robot trying to strain his way through a bout of severe constipation, that's how.


Yea he started that and it has annoyed me, but we've seen what he can do on the Mic, remember when he was Dashing Cody?


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

The hell? Christian made it out of the Smackdown tapings with the WHC? YES!!!!! You guys realize he's the only WWE champ at the moment since they aren't acknowledging CM Punk at the moment...never thought I'd see the day.

Sounds like a decent episode of Smackdown however it does seem short, pretty sure like others have said, they will fill it with the Raw Rebound crap.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Xile44 said:


> His Gimmick is bad? Like I said, it makes him stand out. And have you watched his Mic Work/Promos? How is he not good on the Mic?


He is bad on the mic because he is monotone and sounds incredibly boring and repetitive in his promos.

He shows no personality in his promos


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Lastier said:


> I love how Christian as a heel gets one clean pinfall victory after another.


Well besides the spit, Christian really hasn't been booked as a heel. He certainly didn't change up his moveset much except for the more frequent use of the spear.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

DFUSCMAN said:


> He is bad on the mic because he is monotone and sounds incredibly boring and repetitive in his promos.
> 
> He shows no personality in his promos


Rhodes' gimmick is way too one note. It was OK for the first few weeks but now it's gotten way past stale.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Geuss im the only one that thinks his gimmick is good :no:


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Rhodes' gimmick is way too one note. It was OK for the first few weeks but now it's gotten way past stale.


agree, I loved his phantom of the opera gimmick at first, he needs to rework it, find another angle, maybe attack random pretty people tellign them he doesnt want to see their faces, get involved with the Divas tellign them they may think they are beautiful but inside they are ugly... Hell just make him a little more deluded about his appearence.


hell, just saying this I have about a million ideas popping into my head already... come on creative get your finger out


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Xile44 said:


> Geuss im the only one that thinks his gimmick is good :no:


No you aren't


----------



## MrHurriicane (Apr 4, 2011)

I was at the event. I thought the crowd was pretty good. Chants got going right away in the dark match for Trent Baretta. When there wasn't a match going and anything going on we got a "Lets go Cena - Cena SUCKS!" chant going. There was also some CM Punk chant attempts.
Sheamus got a big pop before his match. Kane vs Randy Orton seemed very 50-50 for most of their match, Randy got big pops for both his SD main event and our bonus match. The kids and other Orton fans got 5 RKOs so they went home happy.


----------



## _CodyRhodes_ (Jun 6, 2011)

Xile44 said:


> Geuss im the only one that thinks his gimmick is good :no:


No

I love the gimmick and I dont even know why people want it changed. Its entertaining and hasn't been used in the WWE before. Maybe Kane had a similar one that was 10 years ago

Anyway, this Smackdown looks to be one of the worst in a while. Cody and Sin Cara not there with Barrett and Sheamus fighting to a double countout? meh.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

> 3. Sheamus fought Wade Barrett to a double count out. Not much crowd reaction for Barrett, but Sheamus got a babyface pop. Sheamus left Barrett lying with a Brogue Kick for a pop.


I guess Sheamus is starting his face turn

Him and Orton as the 2 top faces on Smackdown. I can dig that


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

_CodyRhodes_ said:


> No
> 
> I love the gimmick and I dont even know why people want it changed. Its entertaining and hasn't been used in the WWE before. Maybe Kane had a similar one that was 10 years ago
> 
> Anyway, this Smackdown looks to be one of the worst in a while. Cody and Sin Cara not there with Barrett and Sheamus fighting to a double countout? meh.


I personally love his gimmick also, aside from his new Voice, He easily stands out compared to how he was when he just joined WWE. And whats up with Cody not being on Smackdown? And TBH I don't think the IC would help him elevate, though we could see whats it like for him to hold a singles title. And since he did not show up on SD im guessing they have no clue what there gonna do with him.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Whoah! Kane can kick out from an RKO but not from a McGillicutter?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> Whoah! Kane can kick out from an RKO but not from a McGillicutter?


The superior beard will ALWAYS be more powerful.


----------



## _CodyRhodes_ (Jun 6, 2011)

Xile44 said:


> I personally love his gimmick also, aside from his new Voice, He easily stands out compared to how he was when he just joined WWE. And whats up with Cody not being on Smackdown? And TBH I don't think the IC would help him elevate, though we could see whats it like for him to hold a singles title. And since he did not show up on SD im guessing they have no clue what there gonna do with him.


I hope they save it for Summerslam and give Rhodes the win. Funny thing is I never took notice of Rhodes until after his feud with Mysterio and now Im a huge fan of him. This gimmick is working and I think it will see Cody have a title reign (IC).


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

_CodyRhodes_ said:


> I hope they save it for Summerslam and give Rhodes the win. Funny thing is I never took notice of Rhodes until after his feud with Mysterio and now Im a huge fan of him. This gimmick is working and I think it will see Cody have a title reign (IC).


I was not really a fan of his until he joined Smackdown. I think a feud with Orton can help him, as long as they don't make him look weak.


----------



## _CodyRhodes_ (Jun 6, 2011)

Xile44 said:


> I was not really a fan of his until he joined Smackdown. I think a feud with Orton can help him, as long as they don't make him look weak.


I agree alot there. His next feud should turn in his favour and should end with an Intercontinental Championship. From there he could give Ted a bit of a rub and lose the IC title before competing for the title. WWE have a chance to push Cody to "Miz-level" where he's on the verge of main-eventing but just needs "his moment". Btw I frickin love the Beautiful Disaster 

Im excited for Summerslam as I hope they'll give him a title shot (IC). Pity he didn't win the MITB though


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

_CodyRhodes_ said:


> I agree alot there. His next feud should turn in his favour and should end with an Intercontinental Championship. From there he could give Ted a bit of a rub and lose the IC title before competing for the title. WWE have a chance to push Cody to "Miz-level" where he's on the verge of main-eventing but just needs "his moment". Btw I frickin love the Beautiful Disaster
> 
> Im excited for Summerslam as I hope they'll give him a title shot (IC). Pity he didn't win the MITB though


I was hoping he would of won MiTB :sad:. I hope he just wins the title next week and does not waste his time facing Zeke again. It will be cool to see Cody feud with a a high mid-carder/main event-er instead of Zeke, just give him someone good to feud with to help elevate him.


----------



## _CodyRhodes_ (Jun 6, 2011)

Xile44 said:


> I was hoping he would of won MiTB :sad:. I hope he just wins the title next week and does not waste his time facing Zeke again. It will be cool to see Cody feud with a a high mid-carder/main event-er instead of Zeke, just give him someone good to feud with to help elevate him.



Yeah I know

Its promosing that WWE didn't have Cody lose to Sin Cara as it shows they do have faith in him and should give him a Dolph Ziggler run with the IC title. The thing about Cody is he is so psychotic that its believable he could beat the likes of Bryan and even Orton cleanly, not that he will though


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

_CodyRhodes_ said:


> Yeah I know
> 
> Its promosing that WWE didn't have Cody lose to Sin Cara as it shows they do have faith in him and should give him a Dolph Ziggler run with the IC title. The thing about Cody is he is so psychotic that its believable he could beat the likes of Bryan and even Orton cleanly, not that he will though


He did beat Rey Cleanly. I hope he Feuds with Bryan for the Case.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> Whoah! Kane can kick out from an RKO but not from a McGillicutter?


I can't wait for friday for someone to make a thread saying Kane "berried" the RKO


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

Really hope Daniel Bryan is heading for a heel turn.


----------



## Johnny Thor (Jun 28, 2011)

alfonsaaberg said:


> Really hope Daniel Bryan is heading for a heel turn.


I don't think that will happen so soon. Unless another face wins the title at some point before the 1yr Contract expires and Bryan cashes it in with the face being all-worn-out after the match (Like when Punk cashes in his MiTB).

I'm thinking of DB winning the belt from Henry though (If Henry wins it at some point within the MiTB Contract).


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

alfonsaaberg said:


> Really hope Daniel Bryan is heading for a heel turn.


Nah, SD needs faces.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Sir Wade Barrett said:


> this Gabriel gets way to much praise simple because of that move Slater is better out of the 2 of them .


yup, gabriel is considered better cause of his 450 plash, slater is better


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

SummerLove said:


> its just setting up a sheamus face turn. after the fucker turns face and wins the title barrett will take that shit away from him.


wow you hate sheamus, sheamus is better than barret


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

reymisteriofan said:


> wow you hate sheamus, sheamus is better than barret


In the ring? Absolutely.

Everything else... I think there's an argument somewhere... especially in the mic work category... although it really isn't much of an argument (Barrett>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Sheamus on the stick).


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

reymisteriofan said:


> yup, gabriel is considered better cause of his 450 plash, slater is better


Gabriel is SO much better in the ring than Slater in every way, he doesn't even need the 450 splash


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

Gingermadman said:


> Gabriel is SO much better in the ring than Slater in every way, he doesn't even need the 450 splash


you see that's the thing, he should be ... gabriel has been wrestling since 1999 and was trained by his father who has trained other wrestlers

but while gabriel knows the basics, he's not as good as he should be ... slater on the other hand has pep in his step when he wrestles, he sells and just lets it all go

all this slater hate is unwarranted and i'm calling it now, bryan/slater this friday will be good and everyone will say it was because of bryan.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> you see that's the thing, he should be ... gabriel has been wrestling since 1999 and was trained by his father who has trained other wrestlers
> 
> but while gabriel knows the basics, he's not as good as he should be ... slater on the other hand has pep in his step when he wrestles, he sells and just lets it all go
> 
> all this slater hate is unwarranted and i'm calling it now, bryan/slater this friday will be good and everyone will say it was because of bryan.


Have you seen Gabriel in FCW? He put on some good matches and is way past the basics. Heath Slater on the other hand can sell but if anything he is the one more closer to the basics. I think both have not yet put on their best match in WWE which is understandable since they have not yet had any singles run. I don't recall any singles match of either Slater and Gabriel lasting longer than 10 minutes in WWE. I think both have singles matches this week, Gabriel vs Tyson on Superstars and Heath vs Bryan on Smackdown. Both should be good matches.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

yes i've seen gabriel and slater in fcw

i've been watching fcw for 2 years now

slater is a better wrestler than gabriel


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> yes i've seen gabriel and slater in fcw
> 
> i've been watching fcw for 2 years now
> 
> slater is a better wrestler than gabriel


If you can point me to a really good singles Heath Slater match, then I might take your word.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

We can get into who's better "technically speaking" between Gabriel and Slater here, but all I know is whenever Gabriel's in the ring I'm never bored with his matches and whenever Slater's in the ring... I'm wishing someone is hidden in the crowd with a large net to catch him and forcibly drag him back to FCW.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Can someone explain what the crossrhodes is _supposed_ to do to it's victim?


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Can someone explain what the crossrhodes is _supposed_ to do to it's victim?


Erm... it's supposed to... spin them round a bit?


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Can someone explain what the crossrhodes is _supposed_ to do to it's victim?


You land on his....arm....yeah I see your point


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

At least it's better than the Overdrive. :side:


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

I don't like Orton, but I could definitely buy a face vs. face title program between Bryan and Orton going into Mania, built entirely off of mutual respect. Bryan would be considered the underdog, but would ultimately triumph.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Brye said:


> At least it's better than the Overdrive. :side:


Whaaa?? The Overdrive is the best finisher ever! 

/sarcasm

I seriously don't know why anyone ever thought that would be a good move to use as a finisher, or at all for that matter.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Rezze said:


> Whaaa?? The Overdrive is the best finisher ever!
> 
> /sarcasm
> 
> I seriously don't know why anyone ever thought that would be a good move to use as a finisher, or at all for that matter.


Yet half of all debuting wrestlers end up using it is their first finisher. :lmao

Didn't Carlito use the Crossrhodes back in '05?


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Brye said:


> Yet half of all debuting wrestlers end up using it is their first finisher. :lmao
> 
> Didn't Carlito use the Crossrhodes back in '05?


Either that or a reverse STO.

Edit: Not sure if Carlito used that.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Brye said:


> Yet half of all debuting wrestlers end up using it is their first finisher. :lmao
> 
> Didn't Carlito use the Crossrhodes back in '05?


Yeah he did, and also Test may have also used that move back in 2003. I believe it's a rolling cutter, so by all intents and purposes it should hurt like a Twist of Fate or a low-elevation RKO/Diamond Cutter.


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

Outlaw91 said:


> not you,the one who was quoting you.They that said the thing with Super Christian is an idiot.Actually there are 5 days brtween mitb and sd(kayfabe) so I don't see why Christian shouldn't show up after 2 rko's on the table.


This...They act as if he got hit by a car or as if orton has super human stregnth and the rkos should have rendered christian retarded..


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Christian still has the belt!!!!

And he even won a match.

Maybe this means he gets a legit reign.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Flyboy78 said:


> I don't like Orton, but* I could definitely buy a face vs. face title program between Bryan and Orton going into Mania, built entirely off of mutual respect. Bryan would be considered the underdog, but would ultimately triumph.*


Completely agreed with the bolded. The more I think about it, the more I like this possibility.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I would love to see Bryan vs Orton at WM or even Christian vs Bryan, they were wrestling together at house shows recently.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

In the international version, Kane VS Orton has been heavyly cutted. I missed 1/2 of the match at least. And the only other match is Christian VS Ezekiel. Instead of for example the full main event or Slater VS Bryan, we get Vince's promo from Raw. Sad.


----------



## "Dashing" Rachel (Dec 29, 2010)

Xile44 said:


> Interested to see whats next for Cody, since hes not fighting for the IC Title.


He'll probably appear on Superstars next week.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Totally thought Kane was announcing Retirement.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Dunno if it's been mentioned yet, but since when is the back of the World championship red colored instead of black? =/


----------



## talip1 (Dec 16, 2009)

The Corre said:


> Dunno if it's been mentioned yet, but since when is the back of the World championship red colored instead of black? =/


It´s because Randy Ortons babyoil got all smeared over the inside of the belt.


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

christianFNcage said:


> This...They act as if he got hit by a car or as if orton has super human stregnth and the rkos should have rendered christian retarded..


but the point is IF it would be been cena or orton not selling people would complain.. Hell people fucking complain if cena gets his ass beat up on raw then don't sell the beat down 7 days.

But ofcourse Christian can get away with it just like he gets away with his 5 moves of doom


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

slater got another mini promo on daniel bryan, don't tell me the man cannot talk


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh no he did it again "My Name...................................is Randy Orton"


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

also don't tell me slater can't wrestle

_*waits for the he wrestled daniel bryan*_ posts

his spinebuster is beautiful


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Heath Slater is awesome, it's easy for him to draw heat, mega heel in the making!

Also Daniel Bryan's promo was pretty awesome, except for him forgetting RVD did the same thing before him. (he probably knew it himself but stupid scriptwriters.. -_-)


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

CC91 said:


> Oh no he did it again "My Name...................................is Randy Orton"


Well he does it better than Del Rio haha. He actually gets a reaction


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Anyone else lol'd when Slater called Bryan a loser?

The way he said it sounded so funny to me lol


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Slater is a good heel. Dreadful mic skills, annoying voice, annoying face... He's totally "hatable". The problem is, I don't hate Heath's character, or gimmick, or antics. I hate him. And because of that, he shouldn't be face never.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

The kind of heat Slater gets is "go away" heat, not the kind of heat a good heel is supposed to get.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Y2Joe said:


> The kind of heat Slater gets is "go away" heat, not the kind of heat a good heel is supposed to get.


Exactly. Yes, he gets booed which I guess people could see as a job well done but it's the kind of boos from people who truely wonder why he's even here. He's a trainwreck and not in a good way. A good heel is able to get people to want more from them. They have to mix heel work with some type of face reaction to keep the audience engaged. Barrett, Sheamus, The Miz, Del Rio all know how to do this. I haven't seen it from Slater yet.

Can he improve? Of course. He's getting a decent push now. But I still view him as a jobber heel. Something needs to happen for that to change.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Heat is heat at the end of the day. Vickie Guerrero's job is to get a crowd to react to her and she never fails despite being dreadful on the mic and incredibly annoying.

If you have a promoter who has 2 heels, 1 gets Vickie like heat with Vicke esque minimal talent or a heel who has the promo delivery of a Mick Foley but gets no heat at all, guess who would be getting the push.

Also I don't understand how anyone can say they know when a crowd is giving a guy 'bad heat'. Unless you're an expert at reading a crowd I sure as hell can't distiguish between a 'good' boo and a 'bad' boo.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Exactly. Yes, he gets booed which I guess people could see as a job well done but it's the kind of boos from people who truely wonder why he's even here. He's a trainwreck and not in a good way. A good heel is able to get people to want more from them. They have to mix heel work with some type of face reaction to keep the audience engaged. Barrett, Sheamus, The Miz, Del Rio all know how to do this. I haven't seen it from Slater yet.
> 
> Can he improve? Of course. He's getting a decent push now. But I still view him as a jobber heel. Something needs to happen for that to change.


I think he's a trainwreck on the microphone but he is solid in the ring. I say that pretty much for his great selling ability alone. Other than that he doesn't really impress me too much.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

I can't believe mark henry did that to kane.Teddy long needs to do something this guys a lunitic. He's allready hurt big show who's next ? i hope he dosen't go after christian he'll snap him like a twig ! 

How awesome was Sheamus vs barret im really going to love this fued.I'm glad Sheamus kicked barrets head off and got some payback 

Christians a great heel i legit hate him now.Orton was good in the first promo too

So daniel byran not only owned michael cole but told us his cashing in at wrestlemania ? AWESOME !

Kane vs Randy orton was a great match i enjoyed it alot.When Randy feel off the announce table after he hurt his leg and started laughing added alot to the match lol 
i really like this orton his not bland or boring at all !

thats my foughts for now ! Keep it kayfab


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I just want a new intercontinental champion for christ's sake


GamerGirl said:


> But ofcourse Christian can get away with it just like he gets away with his 5 moves of doom


you're funnyyy


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

Y2Joe said:


> The kind of heat Slater gets is "go away" heat, not the kind of heat a good heel is supposed to get.


go away heat, yet everyone in that arena would go crazy to get a photo with heath

stop it with the bullcrap, slater is a good wrestler, good talker, and is a great talent that'll have a very good wwe career.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> go away heat, yet everyone in that arena would go crazy to get a photo with heath


i doubt that


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Heath may not be the best talker ever on the mic.. But he is above average. Anyone thinking that Slater get a go-away heat is wrong. Slater has always been that one guy you want to punch in the face. Either in Nexus, Corre, tagteam or solo.. Slater has the ability to generate heat.

He's above average in the ring too.. His best tool is the selling of the moves, but I'm pretty sure if hes given time and build up, he will be one of the most reliable midcarders in the WWE. I dont understand all this hate towards him.. I think the guy is pretty good at his job.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I agree Heath Slater just has something about him that makes you want to punch him. 

Also I remember this on RAW lol


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Slater is decent in the ring, but his look and mic Skills are the Epitome of obnoxious


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

perro said:


> Slater is decent in the ring, but his look and mic Skills are the Epitome of obnoxious


and thus he's the perfect midcard heel. He doesn't have the look to be a main event heel but he's a good hand in the midcard where he could have a few runs as IC champion. Something out of the Matt Hardy Cruiserweight Champion/Jericho in WCW micard champion.

He's a natural heel because there's nothing remotely likeable (in a good way) about him.


----------



## KingofFunk412 (Jan 14, 2010)

Holy fuck you guys are stupid. "Go away heat" just means that person doesn't like that heel and doesn't want to give them the benefit of getting actual heat. Heat is heat. How can you even tell the difference? You can't. Stop making shit up just because you don't like the guy.

"Go away heat" is the worst wrestling terminology ever and anyone who seriously uses it should just be ignored.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

KingofFunk412 said:


> Holy fuck you guys are stupid. "Go away heat" just means that person doesn't like that heel and doesn't want to give them the benefit of getting actual heat. Heat is heat. How can you even tell the difference? You can't. Stop making shit up just because you don't like the guy.
> 
> "Go away heat" is the worst wrestling terminology ever and anyone who seriously uses it should just be ignored.


Why do debates always spiral into this? 

I love when someone reads another person's post, doesn't comprehend it at all, tries a defense that is illogical, and then caps it off well since I don't agree, this person should be "ignored".

Everyone else seemed to get what the OP said. I did when I responded to it. Not sure what the problem was.

And about the ignore line, I love how you "ignored" the post? Oh wait, you didn't. Don't write advice if you don't follow it yourself. Sometimes the IWC can be one big fpalm


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Watching Smackdown, loving the opening promo, especially for Christian...

... it's hilarious some of the stuff he's saying "Rematches don't grow on trees.", "Nobody likes a whiner Randy."

:lmao

Christian is awesome.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

EBboy™;10013048 said:


> Watching Smackdown, loving the opening promo, especially for Christian...
> 
> ... it's hilarious some of the stuff he's saying "Rematches don't grow on trees.", "Nobody likes a whiner Randy."
> 
> ...


Big Zeke has had exactly two pretty good matches (that I've seen) in WWE and both have been against Christian. Go figure.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Just watched Barrett/Sheamus... surprisingly I thought it was a pretty damn good match. Makes me hope these two do in fact feud. They have some chemistry there.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

:lmao people hating on Slater. The guy is awesome and definitely has a future. Wait and see.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Creeply Little Bastard Christian is finally back with a vengeance. Good to see. He's becoming pretty detestable right now, but also funny, which was exactly what he excelled at during his heel prime some six-seven years back.

Barrett/Sheamus makes me want to see an all-out storyline leading to a feud between these two. Sheamus turning face could be quite big.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

adri17 said:


> :lmao people hating on Slater. The guy is awesome and definitely has a future. Wait and see.


A future waiting tables at Wendy's i would assume lol.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Exactly. Yes, he gets booed which I guess people could see as a job well done but it's the kind of boos from people who truely wonder why he's even here. He's a trainwreck and not in a good way. A good heel is able to get people to want more from them. They have to mix heel work with some type of face reaction to keep the audience engaged. Barrett, Sheamus, The Miz, Del Rio all know how to do this. I haven't seen it from Slater yet.
> 
> Can he improve? Of course. He's getting a decent push now. But I still view him as a jobber heel. Something needs to happen for that to change.


so basically he gets x-pac heat


----------



## MarkyMark88 (Aug 5, 2010)

I love that people trash on Slater mainly because of his look, when the same people will argue that Daniel Bryan should be WWE Champ and that WWE is biased toward guys who arent huge and what not. People cant help how they look you ignorant assholes.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

MarkyMark88 said:


> I love that people trash on Slater mainly because of his look, when the same people will argue that Daniel Bryan should be WWE Champ and that WWE is biased toward guys who arent huge and what not. People cant help how they look you ignorant assholes.


I still don't think he will be a star.


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

Wade/Sheamus sounds quite promising.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

There is something highly disturbing about Heath Slater. Does he have a soul?


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

greendayedgehead said:


> There is something highly disturbing about Heath Slater. Does he have a soul?


I don't know, but he certainly has very little wrestling talent.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Y2Joe said:


> I don't know, but he certainly has very little wrestling talent.


No soul = no talent

:lmao

Can't argue against facts


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Y2Joe said:


> I don't know, but he certainly has very little wrestling talent.


:lmao Seriously, he's in a company that's in dare need of people who can draw a reaction, and he manages to get heat every time he comes out. Seriously, name me 5 heel wrestlers that seriously get booed, and by that I mean that they don't get mixed reactions. I dare you to find me 5 of those in the WWE today.


Slater gets a reaction. A bad one? Yes. But he gets a reaction. He's also a great seller and a more than acceptable worker in the ring and in the mic. On top of that, he has a unique look. I seriously can't get his hate here.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Kane and Orton have fought off and on since 2004 at least.


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

So Sheamus turned face for no aparent reason or I missed something?


----------



## Dark-mask (Apr 6, 2010)

Dark Match:

* Michael McGillicutty beat Trent Baretta

SmackDown, Airing Friday:

* SmackDown opens with Randy Orton sitting on a chair in the ring with the mic. He talks about the current state of the WWE. He calls out Christian and here comes the World Heavyweight Champion. Christian says Randy needs to work on his anger problem. They go back and forth for a bit, until Orton gets pissed and heads up the ramp only to be stopped by Teddy Long. Long says Randy will get a rematch but not tonight as he's already agreed to face Kane in a street fight. He asks Orton to be the bigger man and walk away but Orton goes for Christian. The officials restrain him and Long informs Christian he'll be facing Ezekiel Jackson after the break. 

* World Champion Christian beat Intercontinental Champion Ezekiel Jackson with the Killswitch after a back and forth match with mixed crowd reaction for Christian. Anyone remember when these two faced off for who would be remembered as the last ever ECW Champion? Me neither.

* Michael Cole is in the ring and invites SmackDown's Mr. Money in the Bank, Daniel Bryan out. He comes out and Cole rips him for a while. Bryan says he doesn't care what Cole thinks. Bryan talks about the physical sacrifices he's made to get to the WWE. Bryan says he's going to the first champion to announce when he's going to cash in ahead of time because apparently he's never heard of Rob Van Dam. He announces he's cashing in April 1st in Miami at WrestleMania and fulfill his lifetime dream. Out comes Heath Slater for some unfathomable reason. He gives a heel promo and they start a match. I'm guessing there will be commercials during this match. 

* Daniel Bryan beat Heath Slater with some submission move I didn't recognize (not the LaBelle Lock). This was a pretty decent match considering Heath Slater was involved. The crowd liked Bryan but Heath's involvement minimized crowd reaction somewhat. 

* Matt Striker interviews Mark Henry backstage. Mark Henry says he has no regrets and everyone should fear him. 

* Wade Barrett and Sheamus went to a double count out. They continued brawling after the match and eventually ended up back in the ring where Barrett ate a Brogue Kick. Seemed like Sheamus may be in the midst of a slow face turn.

* Kane gives a backstage promo saying he'll use Randy Orton to kill his humanity and be a monster again. 

* Randy Orton beat Kane in a street fight after an RKO onto a chair. Match saw Kane kick out of an RKO and Randy kick out of a chokeslam. Crowd was much more into this match than anything preceding it. Afterward Kane offered his hand and Randy shook it. Kane looked devastated by the loss. 

Mark Henry came out and attacked Kane, doing the splash onto the chair around the ankle that he did to Big Show at MITB. Refs came to check on Kane and I assume this was the end of the TV taping.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

The version of Smackdown I got my hands on missed out the entire middle chunk of the show to instead show us the entire ending segment of the previous RAW, and then a couple of minutes of the commentators sombrely talking about it...

...yeah, thanks WWE. You know, I don't happen to watch your other, bigger show. Thanks for filling me in. God forbid you use that time for MATCHES or anything!


----------



## new_guy (Jul 4, 2006)

Daniel97 said:


> Wade/Sheamus sounds quite promising.


It was actually a pretty good match, one of the most back and forth in a while (at least on tv). That's the kind of stuff that needs to happen more often, they were both going at each other. Unfortunately, Barrett came up short (great if you are more a Sheamus fan than Barrett) but both men looked good.

Barrett actually looked like he can bring it on his own, it's one of his best choreographed matches since coming to SD.

Hopefully the rumor about HHH liking and working with both men is true, this feud could be great for both of them regardless of who wins(if they have one)


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

Why the hell was Christian carrying around a shitty replica belt? I wonder if the actual championship was damaged at MITB during Orton's berserk mode. Only explanation I can come up with.


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps (May 4, 2011)

orton did pretty good on the mic tonite.........good segment with christian but damn teddy long is annoying


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol anyone else notice that guy trip over the wwe logo and fall on his ass in the background?


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps (May 4, 2011)

[email protected] "im good im good" hahahahha and counting down to calm himself


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ugh well I can see we're gonna get a 20 minute raw recap tonight.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Lol @ the replica belt


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Tarfu said:


> Why the hell was Christian carrying around a shitty replica belt? I wonder if the actual championship was damaged at MITB during Orton's berserk mode. Only explanation I can come up with.


That is my guess.

I thought they just re-leathered the belt, but that center plate is way too flat. It's a nice replica, I'm guessing the real one was getting work done and wasn't ready for th show


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Filtered in cheers for Jackson, we all know he is trash.


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps (May 4, 2011)

[email protected] fake pop for ezekiel


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

i don't see the big deal. Both the real title and replica looks good.. IMO!


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Christian is looking more like a well played face character than anything. He burned Randy a few times in that promo. Orton's side of things just makes less sense.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

LMAO @ Cole trying to sell that win by saying "he just pinned the IC champion!".


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Dashing Cody Rhodes!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Is it just me, or does that Keith Stone guy look like John Morrison? 0_o


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Needs to ditch that theme.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Danielson's new attire reminds me of Carnage for some reason.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Lol @ the fake crowd noise AGAIN.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

one man rock band!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I don't hate Slater or anything, but he does not deserve that theme song lol


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Svart said:


> Christian is looking more like a well played face character than anything. He burned Randy a few times in that promo. Orton's side of things just makes less sense.


Exactly. Christian has been the better overall speaker in the feud so creative has to be careful when they script his lines towards Orton.

Christian apologized for his spit, the only heel tactic he really has used so far. So far, he hasn't acted like a heel and creative has really no direction to make him one. I still don't know how he is the heel in the feud.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Slater is a perfect smarmy midcard heel.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

stadw0n306 said:


> Filtered in cheers for Jackson, we all know he is trash.


Christian got more of a pop than Zeke. Again, why is Zeke the IC champ? No one cares about him.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

stadw0n306 said:


> Dashing Cody Rhodes!


Got to hand it to production, that segment was good. It really sold him.


----------



## "Dashing" Rachel (Dec 29, 2010)

Do you think the reason why Cody Rhodes wasn't on SD is because Ed Koskey is not a fan of Rhodes? I read somewhere that he is.


----------



## ZackDanielson (Oct 9, 2009)

fun fact: it was actually RVD who announced his cashing in the MIB contract ahead of time back in 2006.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

"Man was a goof"

:lmao


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

alright credit were Credit is do,i always thought Slater looks legit with those long tights


that and thats one hell of a Spine Buster

EDIT:Sweet he Tapped to the Guillotine


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm such a Daniel Bryan mark...


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

what a promo by mark henry..


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

I fuckin' love Bookah.

I love how he didn't once say Daniel, kept calling him D. Bryan. 



LariatSavage said:


> I'm such a *D. Bryan *mark...


fixed. :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

If John already assumed he was fired why was he wearing knee pads then?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Vinny Mac is a pretty good actor lol


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

gregoryhelms1 said:


> If John already assumed he was fired why was he wearing knee pads then?


Knee pads are useful for other things than wrestling :side:


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

How does a Marine Biology degree help you out in a fight, Cole?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol so Sheamus was an outcast for having red hair and pale skin in Ireland? lol doesn't everyone look like that in Ireland? just saying.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

No idea how people can't love Michael Cole. Harvey Wippleman :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

These two are actually putting on a really great match


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

*SIX TIMES
SIX TIMES
SIX TIMES
SIX TIMES
SIX TIMES
SIX TIMES*

*HE HAS LESS CHARISMA THAN A BOWL OF TURTLES*....seriously Booker what ? :lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Wade Barrett sold that Bro Kick like a fucking champion.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

It felt weird seeing Sheamus get dominated since he has always been on the other end of the stick but yeah I think he's officially a face now.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Lol Kane.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

How come Orton only does the pose when he's not champion?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Orton looks crazy when he sticks his tongue out like that lol


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

hahahahahahahahahahahaha randy orton omg


----------



## Basel (Apr 2, 2007)

Orton just isn't having a good week with tables.


----------



## brood28 (Jan 21, 2010)

Spanish Announcing Table 3, Orton 0


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

he tried to laugh it off lmao


----------



## brood28 (Jan 21, 2010)

SAT is going to be de-pushed


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

These to putting on agreat match.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

I still find it weird how Orton did the running on the ropes during his entrance, totally a Cena ripoff.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

brood28 said:


> Spanish Announcing Table 3, Orton 0


Next week it'll be Orton vs the announce table in a street fight...:lmao


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

lol @ SAT & Orton's reaction


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Is it just me, or is this a surprisingly good and compelling match? I don't know if it's the chemistry they have or what.


----------



## brood28 (Jan 21, 2010)

No it not just you, this match is pretty good


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

That thing with Orton and the table was gif worthy lol


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

ok was the handshaking needed?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

It was a surprisingly good match!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

wwefanatic89 said:


> ok was the handshaking needed?


Yes it does. Kane said he has been feeling human. I don't think he ever shook hands prior to this, probably a rare occasion but w/e. It adds to Kane's angle.


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

gregoryhelms1 said:


> If John already assumed he was fired why was he wearing knee pads then?


Los, last year when he was fired he came back from the crowd the next week in full gear.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Mark Henry runs the show.

Give him the title!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Why does the WWE think we need Mark Henry? Get that fat man off my TV.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Head scratching end to SD


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

i love this mark henry push.. After killing kanes leg with the chair. He said walk on it lol


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Yeah I'm not sure why they wanted to ruin the nice ending of Kane/RKO with that Henry-Bomb stuff... Weak.

PINFALL Magazine Review: Smackdown 7/22 (my Bday episode!)


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Great Kane/RKO match!


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

chargebeam said:


> Why does the WWE think we need Mark Henry? *Get that fat man off my TV.*


yeah because every wrestler needs to be fit/skinny/225 pounds 

I need mark henry so thank you WWE.


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> Mark Henry runs the show.
> 
> Give him the title!


Agreed!


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

That show was really good im starting to see that the new writers in smackdown are making the show so much better plus raw was good money in the bank was amazing great week or wwe programming. I think wwe are really on the way up


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

It was a good SD for once. I loved that Kane promo I hope he comes evil they needs gimmicks.


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Pillzmayn said:


> It was a good SD for once. I loved that Kane promo I hope he comes evil they needs gimmicks.


I hope so too but I doubt if they would have had him shake Orton's hand after the match if he was turning heel...


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

More proof Orton can have great matches w/ guys that arent that great like Kane.He carried Kane great and both guys showed the proper art of selling pain superbly.Take notes Cena. And enough about Slater.They oughta change his nickname to "The One Man Bathroom Break."


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

legendkiller316 said:


> I hope so too but I doubt if they would have had him shake Orton's hand after the match if he was turning heel...


I see him more like a tweener. Orton too and Raw had heel VS heel matches. I don't know what they are trying, maybe they are changing the face/heel concept which IMO could be good.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

mst3rulz said:


> More proof Orton can have great matches w/ guys that arent that great like Kane.He carried Kane great and both guys showed the proper art of selling pain superbly.Take notes Cena. And enough about Slater.They oughta change his nickname to "The One Man Bathroom Break."


^ Agreed. Orton has definitely upped his game since moving to Smackdown and some may argue this but since losing the tag titles, Kane's also stepped up in the ring lately. His first match back in against Christian(that ended up in DQ, and getting changed to a tag match) was really good, followed by a decent big man showdown with Mark Henry the following week, and now another good match with Orton.

This is probably Kane's best series of matches in God knows how long.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

mst3rulz said:


> More proof Orton can have great matches w/ guys that arent that great like Kane.He carried Kane great and both guys showed the proper art of selling pain superbly.Take notes Cena. And enough about Slater.They oughta change his nickname to "The One Man Bathroom Break."


Why would a legitimate, REAL star like Cena EVER want to take notes from laughing stocks like Orton and Kane? Maybe they should take notes from him on how to be pushed successfully.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> And enough about Slater.They oughta change his nickname to "The One Man Bathroom Break."


Slater makes me want to punch him every time he opens his mouth, so he might be onto something. 
Regardless, the man can go in the ring. I find his ring work more impressive than Gabriel's stuff. Gabriel does everything at half speed or so, which doesn't work with his moveset. I don't hate Gabriel by any means, but a lot of his stuff, especially his kicks, look sluggish. I'm only comparing them because that's what people do when a tag team breaks up. I fully expect Gabriel to get the bigger push. He has a more marketable look and a flashy finisher that is really over despite not being overly impressive by 450 standards.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Maybe Tyrion Cena should take notes from the Orton-Kane match not only how to sell but use psychology in his matches for once and even learn how to properly apply moves right(unlike him and the STF which for 6 years now he's yet to apply it right).


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

mst3rulz said:


> Maybe Tyrion Cena should take notes from the Orton-Kane match not only how to sell but use psychology in his matches for once and even learn how to properly apply moves right(unlike him and the STF which for 6 years now he's yet to apply it right).


you do know cena was just in a 5 star match last sunday against cm punk....


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

mst3rulz said:


> Maybe Tyrion Cena should take notes from the Orton-Kane match not only how to sell but use psychology in his matches for once and even learn how to properly apply moves right(unlike him and the STF which for 6 years now he's yet to apply it right).


Cena's STF is a Applied fine as his version is him crushing your jaw between his forearms

Secondly Randy "Get my ass kicked all match then win Via RKO out of nowhere" is the Last one that should Give John "I just had a Five star match" Cena advice 

Orton and punk wrestled what 5-6 times? and each time it sucked


----------



## ChiefMorley (Dec 15, 2010)

> Why would a legitimate, REAL star like Cena EVER want to take notes from laughing stocks like Orton and Kane? Maybe they should take notes from him on how to be pushed successfully.


WAIT DID CENA EVER BEAT UNDERTAKER AT 3 PPVS IN A ROW NO HE DIDNT

Kane beat Taker last year at NIGHT OF CHAMPIONS, HELL IN A CELL AND BRAGGIN RIGHTS

IM SORRY BUT TAKER JOBS TO NOBODY AND BEATIN HIM AT 3 PPVS IN A ROW IS LIKE BEATIN THE ROCK AT WRESTLEMANIA


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

ChiefMorley said:


> WAIT DID CENA EVER BEAT UNDERTAKER AT 3 PPVS IN A ROW NO HE DIDNT
> 
> Kane beat Taker last year at NIGHT OF CHAMPIONS, HELL IN A CELL AND BRAGGIN RIGHTS
> 
> IM SORRY BUT TAKER JOBS TO NOBODY AND BEATIN HIM AT 3 PPVS IN A ROW IS LIKE BEATIN THE ROCK AT WRESTLEMANIA


Actually Kane Beating Undertaker is More like X-Pac Beating HHH


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Kane is what he is... Enhancement talent. Look at tonight's match for instance, did you notice how interested the crowd was? Compare this to Orton versus Mark Henry on Smackdown. Kane makes the good look great, and the horrible look decent. That's his job. 

Smackdown 7/22 Review... Now with Winners in *BOLD*


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Anyway....the Best Part of this week's smackdown is :


CHRISTIAN IS *STILL* THE WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION. And Teddy Long did not try to pull another "Let's ask the WWE Universe" crap this time.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

> Orton and punk wrestled what 5-6 times? and each time it sucked


lmao what


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Why would a legitimate, REAL star like Cena EVER want to take notes from laughing stocks like Orton and Kane? Maybe they should take notes from him on how to be pushed successfully.


Well actually Cena, Orton and Kane all are 'superstars', they are all under contract for thesame company, plus, Orton and Kane aren't laughing stocks at all since they all have had good careers already.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

HHHbkDX said:


> Great Kane/RKO match!


Indeed, they delivered.

Btw, I believed there was an IC title match between Zeke and Cody, guess they cut it.


----------



## ChiefMorley (Dec 15, 2010)

> Actually Kane Beating Undertaker is More like X-Pac Beating HHH


Heres the difference...XPAC NEVER HELD A WORLD TITLE FOR 5 months...KANE DID LAST YEAR..BOOYAKA BOOYAKA BOOOOOYAKA

come to think of it, xpac never held any world titles in wwe....


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Spot light is on Daniel Bryan, and so far, I think he is holding his own. Delivery could use a tad bit work, but he is alright on the mic for sure.

Slater is a great singles competitor O_O.

Sheamus vs Wade THE BRAWL, was nothing but sweet. This feud is a MUST.

Great match between Orton and Kane, ending was alright too, Orton beginning to look like a Joker LOL.

Over all: Good Show.


----------



## yoseftigger (Mar 18, 2008)

Great Smackdown!

I liked everything about it. Daniel Bryan's promo was pretty great, I thought. Michael Cole is still an amazing heel. Kane had his best performance in years.


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Pillzmayn said:


> I see him more like a tweener. Orton too and Raw had heel VS heel matches. I don't know what they are trying, maybe they are changing the face/heel concept which IMO could be good.


Yeah it'd certainly be worth trying out. Although the fans are challenging the concept already, the heels seem more popular than the faces lately.


----------



## DratVanity (Oct 14, 2010)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Spot light is on Daniel Bryan, and so far, I think he is holding his own. Delivery could use a tad bit work, but he is alright on the mic for sure.
> 
> Slater is a great singles competitor O_O.
> 
> ...


All of this. I really enjoyed the show.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

God couldn't be serious during Kane's promo at all. It was great and everything but my brain was all:










:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## evoked21 (Feb 23, 2011)

Booker T funny as usual... ask for a "tap out or go to sleep" tee shirt.. and being a "outcast of WWE" lol.

Give me back the instrumental start of Sheamus song!!!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

So glad that Sheamus is pretty much face now. He's gonna be an awesome face, it's so obvious. I think he can go big. He's also more fun to watch in the ring than Orton. Slater was really good in the ring too, I want him to win the IC title! He's gonna go farther than Gabriel, in terms of push. He'll be a player in the years to come!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*SD was awesome this week. Christian vs Zeke was a good match. Zeke looked really unnatural and awkward but Christian rocked. Danielson's promo was really fucking good and he had a great match to follow it. Sheamus and Barrett had a great little match too. Sheamus is awesome. Pretty sure Booker said ..... again and they dubbed in Josh going OH MY this time over it rather than not noticing like last time. Orton vs Kane was awesome. Got PPV esque time and the stip really helped them. Kane kicking clean out of an RKO was shocking, or it would have been if I hadn't read the spoilers. Kane's selling was awesome, table spot was funny but Orton reacted really well to it. Orton's been really good this year actually, especially since moving to SD. Might even be WWE WOTY. Certaily up there with the usual candidates like Danielson, Punk and Christian. Kinda expected Orton to make the save after the handshake, bit odd that he didn't. As usual when a PPV gets 4 weeks of build, we have no idea of what might happen at the PPV after the 1st week either.*


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Orton has been on fire this week. I loved his crazy expression throughout the main event. He no sold falling through the table like a champ lol. Pretty good show.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

LOL at the marks who are saying Cena just had a 5 star match.It was w/Punk who carried it all the way.When does ONE MATCH make someone great?It wasnt like Orton and Chrsitian where both guys tore it up.Cena couldnt even apply the abdominal stretch right in that match.LOL.

And about his STF,try looking at pics of him doing it.His arms arent even pulling on the guys' neck/head area.He's not even touching it.And Orton and Punk matches were terrible???OK.Blind Orton haters have reached new levels of idiocy there.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

^^^^^^^ Cena/Punk > Orton/Punk. Simple as that.


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

Christian is the best wrestler in the world. end of.

he has good matches with ANYONE since coming back.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Alberto del Rio said:


> Christian is the best wrestler in the world. end of.
> 
> he has good matches with ANYONE since coming back.


Christian has been great since his return, I agree. I always found him a bit overrated, when people in 2005 said he was one of the best, but he didn't show it. He added some moves to his arsenal the last few years, is allowed to have longer matches and understands the psychology more.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

If they gave Orton and Punk 35 minutes at Mania like they gave Cena-Punk itd have blown Cena's match away.Fact.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

mst3rulz said:


> If they gave Orton and Punk 35 minutes at Mania like they gave Cena-Punk itd have blown Cena's match away.Fact.


You forget the atmosphere around Cena/Punk and its story and significance. Orton/Punk was just a random feud.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Dont matter.Im talking match quality.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

mst3rulz said:


> Dont matter.Im talking match quality.


Sure, match quality it would probably be better. Wouldn't get as many stars though.


----------



## Moonlight (Apr 13, 2009)

Kane put in a great match with Orton. I don't understand the need for the writers having Mark Henry go to the ring and beat down Kane afterwards. It takes away from the whole thing and makes it look like some dickhead is in charge of writing. Smackdown could be better without this stupid crap.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Sheamus/Barrett feud? HELL YES!

Although my only gripe is that I wanted them to hold off until Wrestlemania to have it then. Ooh well! Will be good anyways! Sheamus will work as a face, he's just likeable in a strange way.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

What a fucking boring show


----------



## Kurt Angel4 (Jul 17, 2011)

Okay this is ridicoulus. Booker T is embarrassing, kane v orton in a street fight? Was it brutal? No. Did randy get owned by a table? Yes. Is Mark Henry having a bone breaking fetish? Probabably but one thing for sure... SD! sucked


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> ^^^^^^^ Cena/Punk > Orton/Punk. Simple as that.


The thing is, when it comes to Punk/Orton matches, hands down, it's better then Cena vs Punk, but overall story line promos and match quality, Punk vs Cena will own.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

I just had a horrible thought:

Heath Slater facing the MITB winner on Smackdown
Justin Gabriel facing a jobber heel on Superstars

Please WWE, don't push Slater and leave Gabriel wallowing on Superstars... please, please don't.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Slater tapped out. Gabriel won. 
Didn't Gabriel also just beat Slater? 

They need to use both guys. I imagine that Gabriel will be back on Smackdown next week.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

TheSupremeForce said:


> Slater tapped out. Gabriel won.
> Didn't Gabriel also just beat Slater?
> 
> They need to use both guys. I imagine that Gabriel will be back on Smackdown next week.


The makings of a Jannetty...


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

TheSupremeForce said:


> Slater tapped out. Gabriel won.
> Didn't Gabriel also just beat Slater?
> 
> They need to use both guys. I imagine that Gabriel will be back on Smackdown next week.


Yeah, I know Gabriel's won both his singles matches, I just have the horrible idea that WWE's going to fuck it up and have Slater be a big name while Gabriel ends up all-but forgotten.

I mean come on, this is WWE booking we're talking about.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm sure Gabriel will always be around to play him up to the African WWE market so he'll never be truely buried.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> I'm sure Gabriel will always be around to play him up to the African WWE market so he'll never be truely buried.


I hope so. I'm kind of a big mark for him (as if the signature and the avatar wasn't enough of a tip off) and I really don't want to see him wasted in this company.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Reservoir Angel said:


> I hope so. I'm kind of a big mark for him (as if the signature and the avatar wasn't enough of a tip off) and I really don't want to see him wasted in this company.


I agree. 

One week on Superstars won't "bury" him. Barrett was on Superstars for two weeks in a row and they are still making a small effort to push him.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> The thing is, when it comes to Punk/Orton matches, hands down, it's better then Cena vs Punk, but overall story line promos and match quality, Punk vs Cena will own.


That doesn't make sense. Hands down Punk/Orton matches are better but Punk/Cena have better quality?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> That doesn't make sense. Hands down Punk/Orton matches are better but Punk/Cena have better quality?


It best to just ignore him.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> That doesn't make sense. Hands down Punk/Orton matches are better but Punk/Cena have better quality?


Overall. they had the all the factors that made it an A plus match. Punk vs Orton didn't. At least that is how I put it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I don't think that makes sense at all.

As for the Gabriel/Slater discussion, once again WWE breaks up a solid tag team that should've both turned face.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Ah, maybe I used crappy words of choice, one of them being quality. Either way, the Cena match vs Punk was more watchable then Orton vs Punk at Mania.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Ah, maybe I used crappy words of choice, one of them being quality. Either way, the Cena match vs Punk was more watchable then Orton vs Punk at Mania.


Because it was miles better. I'm not really sure if you were agreeing or disagreeing with me anymore now lol.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Ha, Cole was laughing/breaking out in a smile at the start of his segment with Bryan. Also, WWE in continuity shocker! Heath Slater talking about things that happened....last year?!


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

Daniel97 said:


> Wade/Sheamus sounds quite promising.


this is going to be the feud to save smackdown


----------



## AeroSWFC (Feb 15, 2010)

Openeing segment was good.

Christian vs Ezekiel Jackson wasn't very good.

Wade Barrett vs Sheamus was pretty good.

Kane segment was good.

Randy Orton vs Kane was ok.

The last segement was good.


----------



## charliesheen94 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ireland vs England

Book it WWE.


----------



## Ruzz (May 2, 2008)

db didn't win with a lebell lock? he was doing this hugging submission thing


----------

